# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  1St GO BrotherHood : Sakai & Taniguchi

## setia_budi

Kiprah Taniguchi sebagai breeder bertangan dingin semakin berkibar; baik di kontes  kontes di negeri Sakura maupun di kontes  kontes di Indonesia. Di lain pihak, nama besar Sakai sebagai salah satu breeder penghasil kohaku juara tetap tidaklah tergoyahkan.


Bermula dari obrolan santai para KOISer Bandung, timbul ide untuk menyatukan 2 kubu penghasil ikan juara ini di dalam satu kolam. Setelah melalui beberapa sesi BBM..akhirnya lahirlah ide untuk mengadakan 1st GO BrotherHood Sakai & Taniguchi. 

*PERIODE*

Masa GO akan dimulai pada awal Juni 2010 hingga akhir November 2010

*SPESIFIKASI*

- 30 Kohaku Taniguchi size 20-25cm + 30 Kohaku Sakai size 20-25cm
Dari 60 ekor,1 ekor terbaik dari Sakai dan Taniguchi (dalam batch yang sama) akan diberikan sebagai hadiah.


*KOLAM*

Kolam berkapasitas 22 Ton, milik Andy Chandra. Lokasi kolam terletak di MekarJelita, Kompleks Mekarwangi Bandung. 
PH : 7(min) / 8 (max)

TDS : 80-100
Suhu : 26 Celcius


Ini foto kolamnya


*PAKAN*

-FD Primo Plus
-FD Suplement
-FD Color 
(Pakan diberikan dengan Feeding Machine per 2 jam)


*JADWAL PILIH KOI*

Jadwal pemilihan ditetapkan *Kamis, 20 Mei 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server*. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode koi pilihannya. Pemilik sah koi ditetapkan berdasarkan system *first come first serve* dan dikonfirmasi peyelenggara 

*GARANSI*

Apabila selama masa GO, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi cadangan atau koi lain yang belum terpilih. 

*HARGA*
- Pick #1-10	: Rp 4,500,000
- Pick #11-20	: Rp 4,250,000
- Pick#21-30	: Rp 4,000,000
- Pick#31-40	: Rp 3,750,000
- Pick#41-50	: Rp 3,500,000

Pembayaran *bisa dicicil 5x (demi kebersamaan)*, dengan skema:
-. Pembayaran I sebesar 50% pada saat booking (Paling lambat 1 Juni 2010)
-. Pembayaran II s/d IV dicicil 4 bulan (12,5% dari harga ikan setiap bulannya) (Paling lambat tanggal 5 setiap bulannya)
Pembelian tunai dapat potongan harga Rp 250,000 dengan catatan peserta adalah pemegang kartu anggota KOI's

Harga koi naik menjadi Rp 5,000,000 setelah up date pertama tanpa fasilitas cicilan.

*Tersedia opsi "Keeping Contest".* 
Harga KC = Harga GO - Rp500,000  (tanpa fasilitas cicilan)
Peserta KC harus dibawa ke lokasi GO saat penjurian
(Jika tidak/hanya foto..maka dianggap gugur saat penjurian)
*Resiko kematian/cacat untuk peserta KC menjadi resiko peserta

*JURI*
(To be confirmed)


*KATEGORI JUARA*
-. Grand Champion
-. Reserve Grand Champion


*HADIAH*
- Grand Champion dan Reserve Grand Champion berhak mendapatkan satu ekor kohaku sebagai hadiah (yang sudah ditentukan dahulu sejak awal GO). 
- Grand Champion berhak memilih hadiahnya terlebih dahulu, setelah itu baru Reserve grand Champion memilih hadiah.
- Juara akan mendapatkan sertifikat dan piala (To be confirmed)


*FEE*
100 rb dari setiap peserta akan disumbangkan ke kas KOI-S

*LAIN - LAIN*
Hal  hal yang belum diatur akan ditentukan kemudian dan menjadi hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*FOTO*
Akan diposting secepatnya

_________________

Siapa mau ikutaannn??????????????????

GO Brotherhood :
1. ceem - bdg
2. sbw - bdg
3. robby - tasik
4. setia_budi - kota baru
5. demmy - bandung
6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
7. dani - bdg
8. edi_bandreg - antapani
9. Este - bdg
10. andriyana - suryalaya, bandung regional
11. Rudy sofandi - sutami
12. Uce - tasik
13. David Quickline
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

----------


## dina prima

GO Brotherhood :
1. ceem - bdg
2. sbw - bdg
3. robby - tasik
4. setia_budi - kota baru
5. demmy - bandung
6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
7. dani - bdg
8. edi_bandreg - antapani
9. Este - bdg
10. andriyana - suryalaya, bandung regional
11. Rudy sofandi - sutami
12. Uce - tasik
13. David Quickline
14. Dina Prima - Bukittinggi
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

----------


## setia_budi

> GO Brotherhood :
> 1. ceem - bdg
> 2. sbw - bdg
> 3. robby - tasik
> 4. setia_budi - kota baru
> 5. demmy - bandung
> 6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
> 7. dani - bdg
> 8. edi_bandreg - antapani
> ...


Thx Captain. 
Batch Taniguchi akan mendarat minggu ini...dari 100 ekor yang datang...kita dapat 1st pick untuk memilih 30 ekor terbaik.
 ::  
Siapa lagii????

----------


## aie

pembayaran prtama sebesar 50% pd tgl brp om?
kok ga ditentuin tgl bts wktu utk pmbayaran prtama sbesar 50% nya

----------


## rudy sofandi

baru kali ini kayaknya Non-dealer ngadain GO ,so pasti GO kali ini memiliki "cita rasa" yang berbeda,idealisme yg kental waktu memilih koi yg akan di GO kan pasti akan menyajikan pilihan2 bermutu tinggi...............Bravo,sukses !

----------


## mrbunta

ikan nya mana?

----------


## setia_budi

> pembayaran prtama sebesar 50% pd tgl brp om?
> kok ga ditentuin tgl bts wktu utk pmbayaran prtama sbesar 50% nya


Kelupaan om....cicilan pertama paling lambat tgl 10 juni
Cicilan selanjutnya paling lambat tgl 5 setiap bulannya (jadi bisa gajian dulu...  ::  )

----------


## setia_budi

> ikan nya mana?


Ikan masih di Jepun om...kalau ga ada halangan...hari senin depan sudah bisa dikeceng fotonya.   ::

----------


## setia_budi

> baru kali ini kayaknya Non-dealer ngadain GO ,so pasti GO kali ini memiliki "cita rasa" yang berbeda,idealisme yg kental waktu memilih koi yg akan di GO kan pasti akan menyajikan pilihan2 bermutu tinggi...............Bravo,sukses !


Sipp om, ditunggu partisipasinya...!!!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ikan nya mana?
> 
> 
> Ikan masih di Jepun om...kalau ga ada halangan...hari senin depan sudah bisa dikeceng fotonya.


siappp menunggu

----------


## sandjaya

belon bisa komen............

----------


## mrbunta

> belon bisa komen............


idem

----------


## ceem

Sebagai informasi.....ikan pribadi akan segera di keluarkan dari kolam supaya bisa segera memasukkan ikan yg akan di GO kan.......

----------


## wen

GO Brotherhood :
1. ceem - bdg
2. sbw - bdg
3. robby - tasik
4. setia_budi - kota baru
5. demmy - bandung
6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
7. dani - bdg
8. edi_bandreg - antapani
9. Este - bdg
10. andriyana - suryalaya, bandung regional
11. Rudy sofandi - sutami
12. Uce - tasik
13. David Quickline
14. Dina Prima - Bukittinggi
15. Wen - Jkt
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

----------


## sbw

> GO Brotherhood :
> 1. ceem - bdg
> 2. sbw - bdg
> 3. robby - tasik
> 4. setia_budi - kota baru
> 5. demmy - bandung
> 6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
> 7. dani - bdg
> 8. edi_bandreg - antapani
> ...


Makasih om wen,,, lanjut siapa lagi????

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...ikutan sharing yah.
Mungkin perlu dipertimbangkan kolam nya....apakah dgn kolam 22 ton isi ikan 60 ekor yg rata2 25cm bisa effektif?
Dgn pertimbangan ikan akan grow rata2 = 3cm per bulan...maka dalam 2-3 bulan koi2 berukuran 30-35cm.
Waktu pengalaman GO Ryu di Koi Castle, ikan rata2 ukuran 15cm = 40 ekor dengan kolam 16-20 ton. Dan ini cuma sanggup bertahan 2 bulan, setelah itu filter dan kolam tidak kuat   ::  akhirnya dipindah ke kolam yg 80 ton an.

----------


## Koi-Koi

Monitor dulu aja ya om...

----------


## ceem

> Om...ikutan sharing yah.
> Mungkin perlu dipertimbangkan kolam nya....apakah dgn kolam 22 ton isi ikan 60 ekor yg rata2 25cm bisa effektif?
> Dgn pertimbangan ikan akan grow rata2 = 3cm per bulan...maka dalam 2-3 bulan koi2 berukuran 30-35cm.
> Waktu pengalaman GO Ryu di Koi Castle, ikan rata2 ukuran 15cm = 40 ekor dengan kolam 16-20 ton. Dan ini cuma sanggup bertahan 2 bulan, setelah itu filter dan kolam tidak kuat   akhirnya dipindah ke kolam yg 80 ton an.


Tq om atas masukannya dan akan saya pikirkan cara terbaik nya. Rencana saya sih akan ditambah filternya pake power filter + Bakteri House......tds air dipertahankan 80 - 100. Fresh water jalan terus, backwash sehari 2 - 3 kali. Kalo masih kurang mungkin ditambah Filter nexus......kalo memang masih tidak memadai...jalan terakhir terpaksa jumlah ikan di kurang ato GO ama KC setengah-setengah........ Tq om will

----------


## ceem

Sebagai informasi....filter kolam saat ini +/- 40% dari volume kolam. Tq

----------


## koilvr

kedengerannya fun ya   ::  
ditunggu fotonya deh

----------


## ceem

Just info. kolam saya sekarang 90% pelihara kohaku.......kenapa?? karena kalo saya pelihara ikan yg berbau sumi........kemungkinan besar nge drop (katanya sih pengaruh air). Maka dari itu GO yg saya adakan hanya kohaku.........*Pakan yang saya pakai selama ini sakai weathgeam, sakai hi growht weathgeam, FD primo plus, untuk colout saya hanya pake momotaro mix....*
Kondisi kolam terdahulu *tds 157*, temp 26 deg............sekarang saya coba pake water treatment untuk menurunkan *tds dibuat 80 - 100*. 
Apakah TDS air mempengaruhi pertumbuhan ikan????   ::  Soalnya kalo tidak mempengaruhi akan saya cancel water treatment nya. Tolong masukannya ya....TQ

----------


## Tiny

> Just info. kolam saya sekarang 90% pelihara kohaku.......kenapa?? karena kalo saya pelihara ikan yg berbau sumi........kemungkinan besar nge drop (katanya sih pengaruh air). Maka dari itu GO yg saya adakan hanya kohaku.........*Pakan yang saya pakai selama ini sakai weathgeam, sakai hi growht weathgeam, FD primo plus, untuk colout saya hanya pake momotaro mix....*
> Kondisi kolam terdahulu *tds 157*, temp 26 deg............sekarang saya coba pake water treatment untuk menurunkan *tds dibuat 80 - 100*. 
> Apakah TDS air mempengaruhi pertumbuhan ikan????   Soalnya kalo tidak mempengaruhi akan saya cancel water treatment nya. Tolong masukannya ya....TQ


Sebagian besar suhu-suhu dan senior yang ternama di dunia koi mengatakan semakin rendah TDS semakin bagus pertumbuhan ikan. Salah satu diantaranya adalah Mike Snaden yang sudah tidak diragukan lagi om   ::  

ditunggu upload foto2 ikannya om...
Ide GO Brotherhood ini sangatlah baik untuk keakraban sesama penghobi   ::

----------


## koilvr

pertumbuhan ikan dipengaruhi oleh makannya om   ::  , kalo makannya rakus dan pelletnya high quality (Feed Conversion Rate-nya tinggi) ikannya pasti grow grow grow  :P . trus apa yg buat ikan rakus makannya? (1) ikannya tidak takut makan (makanya sinking pellet lebih efektif karena koi memang dasarnya adalah bottom feeder (2) TDS rendah (makanya kolam yang sering ganti air umumnya ikannya lebih rakus). trus seberapa sering ganti air? tergantung kapasitas kolam dan jumlah ikan dan frekuensi pemberian makan, tapi paling tidak minimal 10% sehari

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Om...ikutan sharing yah.
> Mungkin perlu dipertimbangkan kolam nya....apakah dgn kolam 22 ton isi ikan 60 ekor yg rata2 25cm bisa effektif?
> Dgn pertimbangan ikan akan grow rata2 = 3cm per bulan...maka dalam 2-3 bulan koi2 berukuran 30-35cm.
> Waktu pengalaman GO Ryu di Koi Castle, ikan rata2 ukuran 15cm = 40 ekor dengan kolam 16-20 ton. Dan ini cuma sanggup bertahan 2 bulan, setelah itu filter dan kolam tidak kuat   akhirnya dipindah ke kolam yg 80 ton an.
> 
> 
> Tq om atas masukannya dan akan saya pikirkan cara terbaik nya. Rencana saya sih akan ditambah filternya pake power filter + Bakteri House......tds air dipertahankan 80 - 100. Fresh water jalan terus, backwash sehari 2 - 3 kali. Kalo masih kurang mungkin ditambah Filter nexus......kalo memang masih tidak memadai...jalan terakhir terpaksa jumlah ikan di kurang ato GO ama KC setengah-setengah........ Tq om will


Sebagai non dealer yang juga pernah ngadain GO Taniguchi Sanke & Ogata Shiro dalam satu kolam berkapasitas 25 ton dengan jumlah koi mencapai 75 ekor, apa yang dikemukakan om Will benar adanya. Pertumbuhan koi bakal tidak rata, ada yang pertumbuhannya melesat tetapi banyak juga yang ketinggalan. 75 ekor koi yang masuk berukuran 12 - 15 cm. Ketika berukuran 20 - 25 cm kelihatan sekali sesak. Uniknya koi - koi yang ketinggalan ini begitu sampai di kolam pemiliknya beberapa langsung melesat pertumbuhannya.  Saran saya, hanya koi yang dipick saja yang diikutsertakan, om. Atau dibikin dua kolam....

----------


## ceem

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Originally Posted by "William Pantoni":1gqj37lk
> 
> Om...ikutan sharing yah.
> Mungkin perlu dipertimbangkan kolam nya....apakah dgn kolam 22 ton isi ikan 60 ekor yg rata2 25cm bisa effektif?
> Dgn pertimbangan ikan akan grow rata2 = 3cm per bulan...maka dalam 2-3 bulan koi2 berukuran 30-35cm.
> Waktu pengalaman GO Ryu di Koi Castle, ikan rata2 ukuran 15cm = 40 ekor dengan kolam 16-20 ton. Dan ini cuma sanggup bertahan 2 bulan, setelah itu filter dan kolam tidak kuat   akhirnya dipindah ke kolam yg 80 ton an.
> 
> 
> Tq om atas masukannya dan akan saya pikirkan cara terbaik nya. Rencana saya sih akan ditambah filternya pake power filter + Bakteri House......tds air dipertahankan 80 - 100. Fresh water jalan terus, backwash sehari 2 - 3 kali. Kalo masih kurang mungkin ditambah Filter nexus......kalo memang masih tidak memadai...jalan terakhir terpaksa jumlah ikan di kurang ato GO ama KC setengah-setengah........ Tq om will


Sebagai non dealer yang juga pernah ngadain GO Taniguchi Sanke & Ogata Shiro dalam satu kolam berkapasitas 25 ton dengan jumlah koi mencapai 75 ekor, apa yang dikemukakan om Will benar adanya. Pertumbuhan koi bakal tidak rata, ada yang pertumbuhannya melesat tetapi banyak juga yang ketinggalan. 75 ekor koi yang masuk berukuran 12 - 15 cm. Ketika berukuran 20 - 25 cm kelihatan sekali sesak. Uniknya koi - koi yang ketinggalan ini begitu sampai di kolam pemiliknya beberapa langsung melesat pertumbuhannya.  Saran saya, hanya koi yang dipick saja yang diikutsertakan, om. Atau dibikin dua kolam....[/quote:1gqj37lk]
Tq om ajik yg bijak......sebenernya juga di bandung sendiri ada yg menginginkan KC...karena punya kolam baik untuk dibesarkan......makanya dalam GO ini bisa minta opsi KC......menindaklanjuti isi kolam....emang sebaiknya isi kolam dikurangi ato mungkin dibantu dengan sistem filterisasi lebih, biological filter lebih, fresh water lebih. Kalo ada solusi lain....tolong di beri masukan.....untuk mensukseskan GO ini....Tq om ajik atas masukannya..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kalau memang ada kolam lain, bagaimana kalau kontes tidak hanya terbatas pada pertumbuhan koi-nya saja tapi keterampilan keeping dua orang pemilik kolam. Beri mereka kebebasan untuk memilih pakan, sistem filtrasi dan treatment lainnya. Para peserta disini bisa memilih mau dititipbesarkan di kolam mana, baik yang pilih Taniguchi maupun Sakai. Nanti dipilih dua atau tiga terbaik dari salah satu kolam, untuk diadu dengan dua atau tiga terbaik dari kolam lainnya. Ya kalau dalam sepakbola mirip wilayah Barat dan Timur lah diadu di 8 besar   ::

----------


## setia_budi

Sesuai dengan judulnya, GO BrotherHood, masukan para suhu sangat kami hargai untuk kesuksesan event ini.
Ide pa Adjik supaya hanya ikan peserta yg terpilih yang diikutsertakan juga kami rasa ide yang sangat baik.
Masih ada waktu beberapa minggu sampai GO ini dimulai, silahkan kalau ada masukan lain agar GO ini dapat berjalan dengan baik dan pertumbuhan ikan dapat maksimal..
Thx

----------


## ceem

> Sesuai dengan judulnya, GO BrotherHood, masukan para suhu sangat kami hargai untuk kesuksesan event ini.
> Ide pa Adjik supaya hanya ikan peserta yg terpilih yang diikutsertakan juga kami rasa ide yang sangat baik.
> Masih ada waktu beberapa minggu sampai GO ini dimulai, silahkan kalau ada masukan lain agar GO ini dapat berjalan dengan baik dan pertumbuhan ikan dapat maksimal..
> Thx


Jawaban yang BIJAK

----------


## andriyana

setuju kalo yang di masukkan kolam Pak Lurah hanya ikan peserta...target selesai GO, minimal ukuran ikan bisa  50cm   ::   ::

----------


## ceem

> setuju kalo yang di masukkan kolam Pak Lurah hanya ikan peserta...target selesai GO, *minimal ukuran ikan bisa  50cm*


Mudah-mudah bisa sampe.........dicoba 40 cm lah.......  :: MUDAH-MUDAHAN........  ::  Tolong Doa restu nya ya......  ::

----------


## sbw

*Bocoran tosai taniguchi buat go brother hood *

----------


## andriyana

Son..di pict kiri paling atas, ukuran ikan nya ga merata en beda jauh yaaa...

----------


## sbw

> Son..di pict kiri paling atas, ukuran ikan nya ga merata en beda jauh yaaa...


Dari 100ekor di seleksi jadi 30ekor yg dipilih,,, Tancho,kohaku ginrin,ukuran yg besar tidak dipilih om andry  ::

----------


## andriyana

> Originally Posted by andriyana
> 
> Son..di pict kiri paling atas, ukuran ikan nya ga merata en beda jauh yaaa...
> 
> 
> Dari 100ekor di seleksi jadi 30ekor yg dipilih,,, Tancho,kohaku ginrin,ukuran yg besar tidak dipilih om andry


ooooww, siaaap Kang...  ::   ::

----------


## ceem

ada yang kepilih????? bisa kasih masukan yang mana aja???? asal jangan tancho, kohaku ginrin ama size besar..........Apa size besar buat hadiah aja?????  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Just info. kolam saya sekarang 90% pelihara kohaku.......kenapa?? karena kalo saya pelihara ikan yg berbau sumi........kemungkinan besar nge drop (katanya sih pengaruh air). Maka dari itu GO yg saya adakan hanya kohaku.........*Pakan yang saya pakai selama ini sakai weathgeam, sakai hi growht weathgeam, FD primo plus, untuk colout saya hanya pake momotaro mix....*
> Kondisi kolam terdahulu *tds 157*, temp 26 deg............sekarang saya coba pake water treatment untuk menurunkan *tds dibuat 80 - 100*. 
> Apakah TDS air mempengaruhi pertumbuhan ikan????   Soalnya kalo tidak mempengaruhi akan saya cancel water treatment nya. Tolong masukannya ya....TQ


Om Ceem...
Menurut saya....untuk lebih akurat nya mungkin ada baiknya diukur GH dan KH dari air kolam dan air sumber.
TDS menurut sy kurang tepat dijadikan patokan karena TDS itu termasuk kotoran2, DOC, garam, obat2an, mineral2 dll nya. Tapi dengan TDS sekarang 80-100, seharusnya airnya sudah cukup soft. Cuma soft water lebih rentan terhadap pH crash.

----------


## ceem

> Originally Posted by ceem
> 
> Just info. kolam saya sekarang 90% pelihara kohaku.......kenapa?? karena kalo saya pelihara ikan yg berbau sumi........kemungkinan besar nge drop (katanya sih pengaruh air). Maka dari itu GO yg saya adakan hanya kohaku.........*Pakan yang saya pakai selama ini sakai weathgeam, sakai hi growht weathgeam, FD primo plus, untuk colout saya hanya pake momotaro mix....*
> Kondisi kolam terdahulu *tds 157*, temp 26 deg............sekarang saya coba pake water treatment untuk menurunkan *tds dibuat 80 - 100*. 
> Apakah TDS air mempengaruhi pertumbuhan ikan????   Soalnya kalo tidak mempengaruhi akan saya cancel water treatment nya. Tolong masukannya ya....TQ
> 
> 
> Om Ceem...
> Menurut saya....untuk lebih akurat nya mungkin ada baiknya diukur GH dan KH dari air kolam dan air sumber.
> TDS menurut sy kurang tepat dijadikan patokan karena TDS itu termasuk kotoran2, DOC, garam, obat2an, mineral2 dll nya. Tapi dengan TDS sekarang 80-100, seharusnya airnya sudah cukup soft. Cuma soft water lebih rentan terhadap pH crash.


Terima kasih om will atas masukannya......segera akan sy konfirmasikan lagi kualitas air nya berikut GH, KH beserta PH dan TDS nya juga setelah watertreatment nya saya kerjakan. TQ om Will

----------


## luki

Salut buat temen temen bandung yang sudah mau berkorban dan mau berbagi pembelajaran .....
dan yang paling penting adalah sesuai spirit awal  GO Brotherhood yang dari hobbies untuk hobbies.....

*thread ini kita pindahin ke  thread " KEGIATAN KOI's "
*
Maju terus ......
ditunggu foto satuan nya.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by andriyana
> 
> Son..di pict kiri paling atas, ukuran ikan nya ga merata en beda jauh yaaa...
> 
> 
> Dari 100ekor di seleksi jadi 30ekor yg dipilih,,, Tancho,kohaku ginrin,ukuran yg besar tidak dipilih om andry


Bagaimana kalau yang seleksi dari 100 itu peserta sendiri? Jadi jangan disodorin 30 ekor buat dipilih, tapi 100 ekor. Jadi mereka bisa puas milih sendiri   ::

----------


## sbw

> Salut buat temen temen bandung yang sudah mau berkorban dan mau berbagi pembelajaran .....
> dan yang paling penting adalah sesuai spirit awal  GO Brotherhood yang dari hobbies untuk hobbies.....
> 
> *thread ini kita pindahin ke  thread " KEGIATAN KOI's "
> *
> Maju terus ......
> ditunggu foto satuan nya.....


Terimakasih om luki atas supportnya  ::  
foto minggu depan di update om

----------


## dina prima

> Originally Posted by sbw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by andriyana
> 
> ...


Memang Om ajik benar benar bijaksana.....

----------


## ceem

> Originally Posted by sbw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by andriyana
> 
> ...


Terima kasih om ajik atas masukannya. Akan saya bicarakan lagi soal pemilihan ikannya.......mudah-mudah bisa dilaksanakan sesuai permintaan pa ajik dan rekan-rekan pecinta kois. Mudah-mudahan kabar baik bisa di dapatkan.

----------


## William Pantoni

> Terima kasih om will atas masukannya......segera akan sy konfirmasikan lagi kualitas air nya berikut GH, KH beserta PH dan TDS nya juga setelah watertreatment nya saya kerjakan. TQ om Will


Mantaap lah memang Bandreg....maju terus....semoga sukses...  ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> Salut buat temen temen bandung yang sudah mau berkorban dan mau berbagi pembelajaran .....
> dan yang paling penting adalah sesuai spirit awal  GO Brotherhood yang dari hobbies untuk hobbies.....
> 
> *thread ini kita pindahin ke  thread " KEGIATAN KOI's "
> *
> Maju terus ......
> ditunggu foto satuan nya.....
> ...


*KOI'S memberikan Voucher senilai Rp. 1.500.000*...sebagai hadiah
silahkan panitia yang menentukan ......
Voucher bisa digunakan di dealer mana saja.....tinggal tunjuk delaer nya....voucher nya sampe  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ceem

> Originally Posted by ceem
> 
> Terima kasih om will atas masukannya......segera akan sy konfirmasikan lagi kualitas air nya berikut GH, KH beserta PH dan TDS nya juga setelah watertreatment nya saya kerjakan. TQ om Will
> 
> 
> Mantaap lah memang Bandreg....maju terus....semoga sukses...


Terima kasih atas dukungan nya om will......

----------


## bobo

kalau lihat foto warna nya bagus2 ya. TOP buat Bandreggg  ::

----------


## ceem

> Originally Posted by sbw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ...


Tq om LUKI......

----------


## ceem

> Originally Posted by sbw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ...


Tq om LUKI......mohon dukungan nya.....

----------


## sbw

> Mantaap lah memang Bandreg....maju terus....semoga sukses...





> Originally Posted by sbw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ...




terima kasih banyak atas dukunganya om luki , om william ....

----------


## Zone

wah menarik yah....

mau nanya nih.. kalau misal kita sudah daftar dan nanti ikan yang kita mau sudah di pick orang lain. apa kita tetap harus ikutan ??

thanks

wilson

----------


## setia_budi

> wah menarik yah....
> 
> mau nanya nih.. kalau misal kita sudah daftar dan nanti ikan yang kita mau sudah di pick orang lain. apa kita tetap harus ikutan ??
> 
> thanks
> 
> wilson


NO OBLIGATION om!
Tapi tenang aja, yg bagus ga cuman 1 ko.

----------


## h3ln1k

sukses ya om andy   ::   ga diragukan lagi kok kolamnya mantabbb   ::

----------


## setia_budi

> *Bocoran tosai taniguchi buat go brother hood *


Mengundang teman-teman yg ingin menyaksikan seleksi peserta GO Brotherhood from Taniguchi Farm......

Hari Selasa 11 Mei 2010 jam 13.00 di Stars Koi.   ::

----------


## andriyana

masih di jakartaaaaa  ::   ::   ::

----------


## setia_budi

> masih di jakartaaaaa


salah siapa????   ::

----------


## andriyana

> Originally Posted by andriyana
> 
> masih di jakartaaaaa   
> 
> 
> salah siapa????


  ::

----------


## edwin

hebat....salut untuk bandreg semoga sukses....

----------


## ceem

> hebat....salut untuk bandreg semoga sukses....


Tq om edwin..........ikutan donk  ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> hebat....salut untuk bandreg semoga sukses....
> 
> 
> Tq om edwin..........ikutan donk


keker ikannya dulu yah om....  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Mengundang teman-teman yg ingin menyaksikan seleksi peserta GO Brotherhood from Taniguchi Farm......
> 
> Hari Selasa 11 Mei 2010 jam 13.00 di Stars Koi.


Kayaknya menarik nih....mudah2an bisa datang ...  ::

----------


## ceem

[quote=William Pantoni]


> Mengundang teman-teman yg ingin menyaksikan seleksi peserta GO Brotherhood from Taniguchi Farm......
> 
> Hari Selasa 11 Mei 2010 jam 13.00 di Stars Koi.


Kayaknya menarik nih....mudah2an bisa datang ...  :: [/quote:3k41268e]
Ditunggu om will.........jadi bisa pilih bareng-bareng   ::  minta petunjuk suhu buat pilih ikan.....  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Jangan om...sy pilih ikan msh suka salah2...masih belajar neh...he..he..he

----------


## Zone

> Originally Posted by Zone
> 
> wah menarik yah....
> 
> mau nanya nih.. kalau misal kita sudah daftar dan nanti ikan yang kita mau sudah di pick orang lain. apa kita tetap harus ikutan ??
> 
> thanks
> 
> wilson
> ...


om, pemilihan GO kali ini ga dari web seperti biasanya yah ?? jadi harus pilih di stars koi selasa besok ??

thanks

----------


## sbw

> Originally Posted by setia_budi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Zone
> 
> ...


Pemilihan  di web om, di star cuma seleksi ikannya aja  ::

----------


## luki

[quote=William Pantoni]


> Mengundang teman-teman yg ingin menyaksikan seleksi peserta GO Brotherhood from Taniguchi Farm......
> 
> Hari Selasa 11 Mei 2010 jam 13.00 di Stars Koi.


Kayaknya menarik nih....mudah2an bisa datang ...  [/quote:10j82pln]

menarik dong.....harus dateng makanya...... jangan pake mudah mudahan   ::   ::  




> GO Brotherhood :
> 1. ceem - bdg
> 2. sbw - bdg
> 3. robby - tasik
> 4. setia_budi - kota baru
> 5. demmy - bandung
> 6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
> 7. dani - bdg
> 8. edi_bandreg - antapani
> ...

----------


## setia_budi

[quote=luki]


> Originally Posted by "setia_budi":2qm238xv
> 
> Mengundang teman-teman yg ingin menyaksikan seleksi peserta GO Brotherhood from Taniguchi Farm......
> 
> Hari Selasa 11 Mei 2010 jam 13.00 di Stars Koi.  
> 
> 
> Kayaknya menarik nih....mudah2an bisa datang ...


menarik dong.....harus dateng makanya...... jangan pake mudah mudahan   ::   ::  




> GO Brotherhood :
> 1. ceem - bdg
> 2. sbw - bdg
> 3. robby - tasik
> 4. setia_budi - kota baru
> 5. demmy - bandung
> 6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
> 7. dani - bdg
> 8. edi_bandreg - antapani
> ...


[/quote:2qm238xv]

Thx buat dukungan KOI'S yang luar biasa....
Jakarta udah, Bandung udah, Bsd hadir.....
Jateng?
Jatim?
Makasar?
Kayanya masih nunggu bocoran sakai yach.....  ::

----------


## setia_budi

Denger-denger.....kontestan Sakai sudah mendarat....  ::  


Ini penampakan 1/2 dari kontingen Sakai...

Foto satuan diusahakan selesai sebelum Asia Cup....  ::

----------


## setia_budi

Koreksi : Mengundang teman-teman yg ingin menyaksikan seleksi peserta GO Brotherhood from Taniguchi Farm......

Hari Rabu 12 Mei 2010 jam 13.00 di Stars Koi.    ::

----------


## Zone

NO OBLIGATION om!
Tapi tenang aja, yg bagus ga cuman 1 ko.[/quote]

om, pemilihan GO kali ini ga dari web seperti biasanya yah ?? jadi harus pilih di stars koi selasa besok ??

thanks[/quote]

Pemilihan  di web om, di star cuma seleksi ikannya aja  :: [/quote]

thanks om infonya.. ditunggu foto satuannya... rabu pas ga bsa soalnya..   ::

----------


## demmy

mmmooannthaapp yg sakai... saya suka suka  suka suka suka!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sbw

*bocoran hasil sesi foto sakai tosai di skc hari ini,,,*

----------


## ronnie

Hmmmmmmm,,,,,bagus2 om.
Moga foto satuannya lbh jelas dr foto bocoran,,,  ::

----------


## sbw

> *bocoran hasil sesi foto sakai tosai di skc hari ini,,,*





> Hmmmmmmm,,,,,bagus2 om.
> Moga foto satuannya lbh jelas dr foto bocoran,,,



siap om foto yg ini sampel kandidat GO tosai sakai, di tunggu ya 20 mei jam 12.00  ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Odome by Sakai... Well done!
Salut, Kang!
Maju terussss....   ::

----------


## mrbunta

s2 patern e bagut

----------


## setia_budi

*Fotonya aja manteeebb, apalagi aslinya...... * 

Btw, banyak saingan buat no.2...siap2 koneksi internet...yg pake IM2 jangan lupa refill voucher.....

----------


## ceem

No 2 apa dijadiin hadiah GC???? Hahahahaha

----------


## utep saprudin

> No 2 apa dijadiin hadiah GC???? Hahahahaha


setuju kang....  ::   ::

----------


## wen

> Originally Posted by ceem
> 
> No 2 apa dijadiin hadiah GC???? Hahahahaha
> 
> 
> setuju kang....


Sangat setuju   ::

----------


## ceem

> Originally Posted by utep saprudin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ceem
> 
> ...


ntar setelah foto ada semua kita diskusikan bersama ya.....  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*Mantap euy GO BrotherHood.......Sukses Bro.......  *

----------


## ceem

> *Mantap euy GO BrotherHood.......Sukses Bro.......  *


Ada dimana om??? piye kabare???  ::

----------


## sbw

*kontingen sakai ,di pilih di pilih *

----------


## sbw

*kontingen taniguchi kamis di upload ya,,,*

----------


## setia_budi

MANTAPPPP..!!!!!!!!
Bisa mulai ngeceng   ::  .....

----------


## utep saprudin

> MANTAPPPP..!!!!!!!!
> Bisa mulai ngeceng   .....


ngeceng nu mana  kang...(mau ngeceng nu kecengan)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sbw

[quote=utep saprudin]


> MANTAPPPP..!!!!!!!!
> Bisa mulai ngeceng   .....


ngeceng nu mana  kang...(mau ngeceng nu kecengan)  ::  [/quote :: 4bdwkul]

 ::   :P

----------


## setia_budi

[quote=utep saprudin]


> MANTAPPPP..!!!!!!!!
> Bisa mulai ngeceng   .....


ngeceng nu mana  kang...(mau ngeceng nu kecengan)  ::   ::   :: [/quote:3m3gfgb2]

cluenya.....ada angka *2*nya....  ::

----------


## utep saprudin

[quote=setia_budi][quote="utep saprudin":2iua5n2n]


> MANTAPPPP..!!!!!!!!
> Bisa mulai ngeceng   .....


cluenya.....ada angka *2*nya....  :: [/quote:2iua5n2n][/quote:2iua5n2n]
oh yang itu kang...yg depannya hurup s kan...cetek pisan kang..  ::

----------


## utep saprudin

s30 alus .....  ::   ::

----------


## setia_budi

> oh yang itu kang...yg depannya hurup s kan...cetek pisan kang..



Lain S2 kang...
ini mah 2 angka.....bisa 12....21...22...23...dsb dsb....  ::

----------


## ceem

mantap-mantap ya................aslinya pasti lebih mantap..  ::

----------


## light_c

lieur oge milihna nya   ::   ::

----------


## ceem

> lieur oge milihna nya


ku naon kang?????   ::  garoreng??? :P

----------


## abiserpong

Hari Rabu besok ikutan ngintip di Star Koi ya om......  ::

----------


## sbw

> Hari Rabu besok ikutan ngintip di Star Koi ya om......


ditunggu om abi  ::

----------


## ceem

> Hari Rabu besok ikutan ngintip di Star Koi ya om......


Ditunggu kehadirannya om abi......sekalian partisipasi nya....  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> Hari Rabu besok ikutan ngintip di Star Koi ya om...... 
> 
> 
> ditunggu om abi





> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> Hari Rabu besok ikutan ngintip di Star Koi ya om...... 
> 
> 
> Ditunggu kehadirannya om abi......sekalian partisipasi nya....


Sip..... om, sudah ada didaftar........  ::

----------


## ceem

Hari-hari menegangkan hampir tiba.............  ::  kok menegangkan sih.....  ::  
Hari -hari menggembirakan hampir tiba   ::  besok culling.......  ::

----------


## utep saprudin

> Hari-hari menegangkan hampir tiba.............  kok menegangkan sih.....  
> Hari -hari menggembirakan hampir tiba   besok culling.......


ikuuut...
berangkatnya bareng ya kang....

----------


## h_andria

pasukan merah putihnya mantaff....
kapan mulai milih nih om....??

----------


## sbw

> pasukan merah putihnya mantaff....
> kapan mulai milih nih om....??


*Tanggal 20 mei 2010 jam 12:00wib,,,di tunggu partisipasinya om  
*

----------


## setia_budi

> HARGA
> - Pick #1-10	: Rp 4,500,000
> - Pick #11-20	: Rp 4,250,000
> - Pick#21-30	: Rp 4,000,000
> - Pick#31-40	: Rp 3,750,000
> - Pick#41-50	: Rp 3,500,000
> 
> Pembayaran bisa dicicil 5x (demi kebersamaan), dengan skema:
> -. Pembayaran I sebesar 50% pada saat booking (Paling lambat 1 Juni 2010)
> ...


Pembayaran bersahabat : Jika ambil pick #1-10 maka
Cicilan 1 : Rp2,250,000
Cicilan perbulan berikutnya *hanya* Rp562,500 (4x)
hehee......bener2 Spirit BrotherHood.......
Saluttt......  ::

----------


## darren febriano

> *Tanggal 20 mei 2010 jam 12:00wib,,,di tunggu partisipasinya om  
> *


pas *Hari Kebangkitan Nasional*..wowwww kereennn  ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om,

Jadi kapan ni bisa mulai memilih

tq

----------


## ceem

> Originally Posted by ceem
> 
> Hari-hari menegangkan hampir tiba.............  kok menegangkan sih.....  
> Hari -hari menggembirakan hampir tiba   besok culling....... 
> 
> 
> ikuuut...
> berangkatnya bareng ya kang....


? ....ada yg bisa dihubungi????

----------


## setia_budi

> Om,
> 
> Jadi kapan ni bisa mulai memilih
> 
> tq


Pemilihan dibuka Tanggal 20 mei 2010 jam 12:00wib,,,di tunggu partisipasinya om

----------


## sbw

> Originally Posted by sbw
> 
> *Tanggal 20 mei 2010 jam 12:00wib,,,di tunggu partisipasinya om  
> *
> 
> 
> pas *Hari Kebangkitan Nasional*..wowwww kereennn


asyix dong,,,om om semua jadi standby di forum....  ::  

tapi ngelihat kalender bukan tanggal merah om  ::

----------


## ceem

mau bobo dulu ah.......persiapan culling besok nih.........  ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

saya kok tertarik yaaa....waduh

----------


## setia_budi

> saya kok tertarik yaaa....waduh



Siap-siap berangkat culling Taniguchi..
nantikan foton kontestan Taniguchi besok yachhh.......

----------


## Anton Sukoco

[quote=setia_budi]


> saya kok tertarik yaaa....waduh



Siap-siap berangkat culling Taniguchi..
nantikan foton kontestan Taniguchi besok yachhh.......[/quote:2dc6i42h]

estimasi bisa sampai berapa om panjang ikan selama GO?

----------


## setia_budi

[quote=Anton Sukoco][quote="setia_budi":3cbo401w]


> saya kok tertarik yaaa....waduh



Siap-siap berangkat culling Taniguchi..
nantikan foton kontestan Taniguchi besok yachhh.......[/quote:3cbo401w]

estimasi bisa sampai berapa om panjang ikan selama GO?[/quote:3cbo401w]


Range...40cm-an om...

Kita juga sudah menyiapkan kolam cadangan +/- 25Ton kalau2 di tengah masa GO pertumbuhan ikan diluar perkiraan dan butuh space lebih supaya pertumbuhannya lebih maksimal.

----------


## ceem

Ikan dah siap untuk di culling............................  ::

----------


## demmy

benar" mantap, GO bakalan seru nih...
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## sbw

*S=SAKAI T=TANIGHUCI*

----------


## ceem

??-M :: (y)<3<3(y)B)(y)T:O(y)=D(y)P- broo....

----------


## wibowosantoso

Wuih.... Ikannya taniguchi mantap2 bgt ya...
Jadi pengen...   ::

----------


## sbw

> ??-M(y)<3<3(y)B)(y)T:O(y)=D(y)P- broo....


om ceem tulis apa ini  ::  



> Wuih.... Ikannya taniguchi mantap2 bgt ya...
> Jadi pengen...


ditunggu om partisipasinya,,,pemilihan ikan jam 12.00 tgl 20 mei  ::

----------


## utep saprudin

> ??-M(y)<3<3(y)B)(y)T:O(y)=D(y)P- broo....

----------


## utep saprudin

> ??-M(y)<3<3(y)B)(y)T:O(y)=D(y)P- broo....


ada yg bikin rumus neh....  ::   ::  
jawbannya...au ah elap...  ::   ::

----------


## setia_budi

Haduhhhh, jadi bingung milihnya.

----------


## ronnie

Om,,
Ada yg kurang neh,,info ttg bloodline atau oyagoi  :: 
Utk pembelajaran bersama meninjau dr oyagoi-nya.

----------


## sbw

> Om,,
> Ada yg kurang neh,,info ttg bloodline atau oyagoi 
> Utk pembelajaran bersama meninjau dr oyagoi-nya.


TANIGUCHI : bloodline Maruthen 90cm
SAKAI : ????????

----------


## setia_budi

Update lagi ahhh :
GO Brotherhood :
1. ceem - bdg
2. sbw - bdg
3. robby - tasik
4. setia_budi - kota baru
5. demmy - bandung
6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
7. dani - bdg
8. edi_bandreg - antapani
9. Este - bdg
10. andriyana - suryalaya, bandung regional
11. Rudy sofandi - sutami
12. Uce - tasik
13. David Quickline
14. Dina Prima - Bukittinggi
15. Wen - Jkt
16. Pak RobbyIwan - jkt
17. Anggit - jkt
18. Luki - jkt
19. Ajik - jkt
20. William Panthoni - Bsd
21. Abiserpong - Bsd

Siapa menyusul? Kayanya banyak racer yang diam2 udah pasang turbo nehh....  ::

----------


## h_andria

bagus2 nih ....

----------


## ceem

> bagus2 nih ....


Ditunggu partisipasi nya ya om........  ::

----------


## Zone

> Update lagi ahhh :
> GO Brotherhood :
> 1. ceem - bdg
> 2. sbw - bdg
> 3. robby - tasik
> 4. setia_budi - kota baru
> 5. demmy - bandung
> 6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
> 7. dani - bdg
> ...

----------


## ceem

> Originally Posted by setia_budi
> 
> Update lagi ahhh :
> GO Brotherhood :
> 1. ceem - bdg
> 2. sbw - bdg
> 3. robby - tasik
> 4. setia_budi - kota baru
> 5. demmy - bandung
> ...


Tq om........

----------


## wibowosantoso

23. Wibowo (Jakarta)

Om nubie ikutan juga deh... tapi kalo pilihan nubie dapet ya om...   ::  
Tengkiu om..

----------


## sbw

> 23. Wibowo (Jakarta)
> 
> Om nubie ikutan juga deh... tapi kalo pilihan nubie dapet ya om...   
> Tengkiu om..


terima kasih banyak atas partisipasinya om wibowo  :: 
Update lagi ahhh :
GO Brotherhood :
1. ceem - bdg
2. sbw - bdg
3. robby - tasik
4. setia_budi - kota baru
5. demmy - bandung
6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
7. dani - bdg
8. edi_bandreg - antapani
9. Este - bdg
10. andriyana - suryalaya, bandung regional
11. Rudy sofandi - sutami
12. Uce - tasik
13. David Quickline
14. Dina Prima - Bukittinggi
15. Wen - Jkt
16. Pak RobbyIwan - jkt
17. Anggit - jkt
18. Luki - jkt
19. Ajik - jkt
20. William Panthoni - Bsd
21. Abiserpong - Bsd
22. Wilson - Jakarta
23.wibowo-Jakarta
Siapa menyusul? Kayanya banyak racer yang diam2 udah pasang turbo nehh....  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*Pemilihan tinggal 2 hari lagi ya.......*

----------


## setia_budi

Akhirnya,bisa online lagi di forum tercinta.
Kemarin abis ngecek lagi kontestan Sakai dan Taniguchi.
Semuanya 'strong' semua, hanya preference pattern saja.
Banyak kuda merah deh keliatannya.
Btw, waktu pemilihan tinggal 1 hari.
Siap-siap, besok 20 Mei 2010 jam 12:00.
Are you ready?

----------


## setia_budi

JADWAL PILIH KOI
*FRIENDLY REMINDER*

Jadwal pemilihan ditetapkan Kamis, 20 Mei 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode koi pilihannya. Pemilik sah koi ditetapkan berdasarkan system “first come first serve” dan dikonfirmasi peyelenggara 

GARANSI

Apabila selama masa GO, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi cadangan atau koi lain yang belum terpilih. 

HARGA
- Pick #1-10	: Rp 4,500,000
- Pick #11-20	: Rp 4,250,000
- Pick#21-30	: Rp 4,000,000
- Pick#31-40	: Rp 3,750,000
- Pick#41-50	: Rp 3,500,000

Pembayaran bisa dicicil 5x (demi kebersamaan), dengan skema:
-. Pembayaran I sebesar 50% pada saat booking (Paling lambat 1 Juni 2010)
-. Pembayaran II s/d IV dicicil 4 bulan (12,5% dari harga ikan setiap bulannya) (Paling lambat tanggal 5 setiap bulannya)
Pembelian tunai dapat potongan harga Rp 250,000 dengan catatan peserta adalah pemegang kartu anggota KOI's

Harga koi naik menjadi Rp 5,000,000 setelah up date pertama tanpa fasilitas cicilan.

Tersedia opsi "Keeping Contest". 
Harga KC = Harga GO - Rp500,000 (tanpa fasilitas cicilan)
Peserta KC harus dibawa ke lokasi GO saat penjurian
(Jika tidak/hanya foto..maka dianggap gugur saat penjurian)
*Resiko kematian/cacat untuk peserta KC menjadi resiko peserta

Pembayaran ditransfer ke :
Rekening BCA a/n : Achmad Soni Saepudin
A/C : 283-055-8899


JURI
(To be confirmed)


KATEGORI JUARA
-. Grand Champion
-. Reserve Grand Champion


HADIAH
* Grand Champion : 
- Voucher 1jt (From KOI's) bisa dipakai di dealer mana saja
- Voucher belanja di BlankWear 2jt 
- Hadiah Ikan GO

*Reserve Grand Champion :
- Voucher 500rb (From KOI's) bisa dipakai di dealer mana saja
- Voucher belanja di BlankWear 1jt 
- Hadiah Ikan GO

----------


## setia_budi

*S = Sakai  T = Taniguchi*

----------


## setia_budi



----------


## Saung Koi

*Wahhh, udah bisa posting pic yang banyak ya Om Budi.......?? Mantap dah.......*

----------


## setia_budi



----------


## setia_budi

> *Wahhh, udah bisa posting pic yang banyak ya Om Budi.......?? Mantap dah.......*


hahaaha...setengah hari berkutat dengan corel draw...soalnya max. 4 photo.....lieurrrrrr

----------


## Saung Koi

*Om Budi, besok pemilihan jam 12.00 waktu server.......tp waktunya belum bener tuh, trus gimana nich.......??*

----------


## Saung Koi

> hahaaha...setengah hari berkutat dengan corel draw...soalnya max. 4 photo.....lieurrrrrr


*Ooo...ternyata belum ya.......dijadiin 1 di corel, betul itu.......*

----------


## setia_budi

Update lagi ahhh :
GO Brotherhood :
1. ceem - bdg
2. sbw - bdg
3. robby - tasik
4. setia_budi - kota baru
5. demmy - bandung
6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
7. dani - bdg
8. edi_bandreg - antapani
9. Este - bdg
10. andriyana - suryalaya, bandung regional
11. Rudy sofandi - sutami
12. Uce - tasik
13. David Quickline
14. Dina Prima - Bukittinggi
15. Wen - Jkt
16. Pak RobbyIwan - jkt
17. Anggit - jkt
18. Luki - jkt
19. Ajik - jkt
20. William Panthoni - Bsd
21. Abiserpong - Bsd
22. Wilson - Jakarta
23.wibowo-Jakarta
24.Willy -Jakarta (via PM)...
siapa lagi??

----------


## alex_ctp

alex tungadi (makassar)

----------


## Saung Koi

*Om Budi, besok pemilihan jam 12.00 waktu server.......tp waktunya belum bener tuh, trus gimana nich.......??*

----------


## utep saprudin

jadi pusing begeneh...

----------


## setia_budi

thx om



> alex tungadi (makassar)


Update lagi ahhh :
GO Brotherhood :
1. ceem - bdg
2. sbw - bdg
3. robby - tasik
4. setia_budi - kota baru
5. demmy - bandung
6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
7. dani - bdg
8. edi_bandreg - antapani
9. Este - bdg
10. andriyana - suryalaya, bandung regional
11. Rudy sofandi - sutami
12. Uce - tasik
13. David Quickline
14. Dina Prima - Bukittinggi
15. Wen - Jkt
16. Pak RobbyIwan - jkt
17. Anggit - jkt
18. Luki - jkt
19. Ajik - jkt
20. William Panthoni - Bsd
21. Abiserpong - Bsd
22. Wilson - Jakarta
23.wibowo-Jakarta
24.Willy -Jakarta (via PM)...
25.alex tungadi (makassar)

----------


## setia_budi

> jadi pusing begeneh...


Kenapa pusing kang?
Pegangan atuh....

----------


## utep saprudin

> Kenapa pusing kang?
> Pegangan atuh....


 blm nyaman ma sistem baru neh...kang...besok gmana ...bakalan ketinggalan nehhh

----------


## setia_budi

> *Om Budi, besok pemilihan jam 12.00 waktu server.......tp waktunya belum bener tuh, trus gimana nich.......??*


Karena adanya migrasi sistem baru....maka Pemilihan GO Brotherhood diundur menjadi hari Senin, tgl 24 Mei 2010 mulai 12.00. 

Mudah-mudahan jam server sudah muncul.....kalau belum...yach tolong disamakan jam anda dengan postingan di koi's.
Untuk yang belum migrasi/reset password......silahkan cepat lakukan....kalau email password baru tidak diterima, cek spam folder..mungkin nyasar kesitu.
Untuk yang masih bingung dengan tampilan baru..silahkan coba2 posting..supaya ga kagok....

----------


## wibowosantoso

Sip bro...
Jam servernya nih bro.. mudah2an sih sebelum tanggal 24 dah beres deh...  ::  udah harap2 cemas nih.. hehehhe

----------


## William Pantoni

Jam nya ada di paling bawah di tulisan ALL TIME ARE GMT.......mungkin ketutup sama warna background nya.
Yg GMT seharusnya adalah GMT+7.....klu ga ada, bisa di setting sendiri di forum menu setting.

----------


## Saung Koi

> Jam nya ada di paling bawah di tulisan ALL TIME ARE GMT.......mungkin ketutup sama warna background nya.
> Yg GMT seharusnya adalah GMT+7.....klu ga ada, bisa di setting sendiri di forum menu setting.


*Betul Om Will, Thanx yach.......
Setting > kanan atas > cari General Setting > ke bawah cari > Time Zone > Pilih GMT +7 : Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta*

----------


## sbw

H-4 Pemilihan

----------


## setia_budi

> Jam nya ada di paling bawah di tulisan ALL TIME ARE GMT.......mungkin ketutup sama warna background nya.
> Yg GMT seharusnya adalah GMT+7.....klu ga ada, bisa di setting sendiri di forum menu setting.


samakan jam dulu, sekarang *10.39*

----------


## setia_budi

10.40 skrg

----------


## utep saprudin

> 10.40 skrg


sbl lg in jam udah bener..sekarang udag log un jam ngaco lg..knapa eh knapa...

----------


## sbw

kang utep sudah liat ikan kontingen sakai gmana???

----------


## victor

> *Betul Om Will, Thanx yach.......
> Setting > kanan atas > cari General Setting > ke bawah cari > Time Zone > Pilih GMT +7 : Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta*


tempat saya GMT +7,25 Bandar, Batang, Pekalongan

----------


## utep saprudin

> kang utep sudah liat ikan kontingen sakai gmana???


 ga ketemu koi.nya..ga tau di taruh dimana....sabtu ada acara ke sana kang?

----------


## Saung Koi

> tempat saya GMT +7,25 Bandar, Batang, Pekalongan

----------


## Si Jari Lentik

Saya ketinggalan gak ya?

----------


## setia_budi

> Saya ketinggalan gak ya?


Belom, hari senen ntar tgl 24 Mei tepat jam 12.00

----------


## Si Jari Lentik

> Belom, hari senen ntar tgl 24 Mei tepat jam 12.00


Ok, thanks... sorry om Budi, karena kutukan saya gak bisa masuk - masuk... sementara nyamar dulu nih

----------


## setia_budi

> Belom, hari senen ntar tgl 24 Mei tepat jam 12.00


Oalahh...baru tau ternyata om adjik si jari lentik.
Untung diundur GOnya...welcome back om, diplonco lagi ya..

----------


## jekomkoi

> thx om
> 
> Update lagi ahhh :
> GO Brotherhood :
> 1. ceem - bdg
> 2. sbw - bdg
> 3. robby - tasik
> 4. setia_budi - kota baru
> 5. demmy - bandung
> ...


26.uus (bandung)
27.jekomkoi (pajarkoi)

----------


## sbw

Update lagi ahhh :
GO Brotherhood :
1. ceem - bdg
2. sbw - bdg
3. robby - tasik
4. setia_budi - kota baru
5. demmy - bandung
6. utep - buahbatu bandung..
7. dani - bdg
8. edi_bandreg - antapani
9. Este - bdg
10. andriyana - suryalaya, bandung regional
11. Rudy sofandi - sutami
12. Uce - tasik
13. David Quickline
14. Dina Prima - Bukittinggi
15. Wen - Jkt
16. Pak RobbyIwan - jkt
17. Anggit - jkt
18. Luki - jkt
19. Ajik - jkt
20. William Panthoni - Bsd
21. Abiserpong - Bsd
22. Wilson - Jakarta
23.wibowo-Jakarta
24.Willy -Jakarta (via PM)...
25.alex tungadi (makassar)
26.uus (bandung)
27.jekomkoi (pajarkoi)
28.Aef mulyana (bandung)
29.Djuju suryana (bandung)


terima kasih,,,, lanjut....

----------


## alex_ctp

mohon informasinya om.... 1 x posting max berapa nomor

----------


## utep saprudin

kalo saya posting pilihan a atau b..sah gak ya...soalnya ada 2 arternatif pilihan...

----------


## setia_budi

> mohon informasinya om.... 1 x posting max berapa nomor


Bebas om, tp ga bisa cancel ya. 
Ditunggu hari senin yach.

----------


## light_c

pagi....semua

----------


## utep saprudin

jam nya masih salah ...gmana ya....

----------


## ceem

> pagi....semua


Kemana aja om edi............di tunggu partisipasi nya di GO Brotherhood nya ya..........

----------


## sbw

> jam nya masih salah ...gmana ya....


Setting > kanan atas > cari General Setting > ke bawah cari > Time Zone > Pilih GMT +7 : Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta

----------


## victor

> Setting > kanan atas > cari General Setting > ke bawah cari > Time Zone > Pilih GMT +7 : Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta


All times are GMT +6.5. The time now is 02:03 PM.

server koisnya kagak +7 tapi +6.5

----------


## sbw

> All times are GMT +6.5. The time now is 02:03 PM.
> 
> server koisnya kagak +7 tapi +6.5


tapi ga ada +6.5 di setingnya om,,,

----------


## ceem

> tapi ga ada +6.5 di setingnya om,,,


kalo +6,5 bukan jakarta?????

----------


## ceem

> tapi ga ada +6.5 di setingnya om,,,


kalo +6,5 yangos - cocos island. kalo +7 jakarta......jadi nya yang mana????

----------


## William Pantoni

> Setting > kanan atas > cari General Setting > ke bawah cari > Time Zone > Pilih GMT +7 : Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta


Ini yg benar om...untuk WIB....Waktu Indonsia Barat...

----------


## utep saprudin

> Setting > kanan atas > cari General Setting > ke bawah cari > Time Zone > Pilih GMT +7 : Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta


 teng kyu kang soni...skarang udah bener jamnya...

----------


## victor

> tapi ga ada +6.5 di setingnya om,,,


ganti donk om admin

----------


## sbw

> Ini yg benar om...untuk WIB....Waktu Indonsia Barat...


terima kasih om wil,,, GMT +7 : Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta

----------


## setia_budi

*Pemilihan GO BrotherHood....hari ini jam 12:00*

----------


## setia_budi

Peserta*S = Sakai  T = Taniguchi*

----------


## setia_budi



----------


## setia_budi



----------


## wibowosantoso

Om-om sekalian... dah pada siapin pilihan belum?? makin deg2an aja nih mendekati jam pemilihan...  ::

----------


## light_c

pagiii test siap2

----------


## setia_budi

53 menit lagi...hati2.....butuh waktu 30 detik untuk post berikutnya...

----------


## jekomkoi

wah jadi gmn nih liat waktu yg tepatnya?

----------


## setia_budi

> wah jadi gmn nih liat waktu yg tepatnya?


liat paling bawah..
All times are GMT +7. The time now is 11:41 AM.

----------


## wibowosantoso

Jeda servernya ini nih om yang bahaya.. hehhehe..

----------


## wibowosantoso

Tes server

----------


## light_c

pada kemana nech yg mau milih ikan.... ::

----------


## setia_budi

:Ranger:  Siap2...ke Toilet dulu ahhh

----------


## wibowosantoso

> liat paling bawah..
> All times are GMT +7. The time now is 11:41 AM.


kok gak masuk ya yang tadi di quick reply...

----------


## sbw

*SIAP SIAP,,, race dimulai sebentar lagi*

----------


## setia_budi

All times are GMT +7. The time now is 11:53 AM

----------


## wibowosantoso

Gentleman... start your engine...

----------


## daniel99

test test server test

----------


## alex_ctp

sakai  18 taniguchi 24
 alex tungadi makassar

----------


## wibowosantoso

S2 bowo santoso

----------


## sbw

*S18 s9 t25 t29* by djudju s
*T2* by dani purnama
*S2 s4 s13 s14* by sbw
*S17 s22 s29* by aef mulyana
*T8 t24 t34* by nino norman

----------


## setia_budi

mulaiii
Demmy T5

----------


## jekomkoi

s 18 dan t 25

----------


## wibowosantoso

hooreeee....
Dapettttt...

----------


## jekomkoi

T2 dani purnama

----------


## jekomkoi

S17 s22 S29 aef mulyana

----------


## jekomkoi

T28 t24 t34 nino norman

----------


## willyandi

newbie pilih T28

----------


## light_c

dah mulai belum nech

----------


## willyandi

coba lagi S7

----------


## Saung Koi

T 22 by Utep Saprudin

----------


## setia_budi

> *S18 s9 t25 t29* by djudju s
> *T2* by dani purnama
> *S2 s4 s13 s14* by sbw
> *S17 s22 s29* by aef mulyana
> *T8 t24 t34* by nino norman


Keduluan : S2 bowo santoso

----------


## setia_budi

> T 22 by Utep Saprudin


mantap lahh

----------


## daniel99

Sakai s23 by daniel99

----------


## William Pantoni

T22==> WP
T16==> Luki

----------


## sbw

mulai kang edi buru kapiheulaan

----------


## setia_budi

> T22==> WP
> T16==> Luki


T22 keduluan om...

----------


## Si Jari Lentik

S2 --> telat ya  :Biggrin1:

----------


## light_c

test test test

----------


## William Pantoni

> T22 keduluan om...


Wah....rekap donk...bisa ga?

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hmmm... kok S2 minim peminat ya.... kayanya pas awal pada seru gitu ama S2, ternyata pesainganya cuma om Sony aja... hehehe..
Sori ya om Sony...

----------


## light_c

t21 light c

----------


## setia_budi

> test test test


buru om..udah 12.12

----------


## setia_budi

*Rekap Sementara :*
1)	S2 bowo santoso
2)	S18 djudju s
3)	S9 djudju s
4)	T25 djudju s
5)	T29 djudju s
6)	T2  dani purnama
7)	S4 sbw
 :: 	S13 sbw
9)	S14  sbw
10)	S17 aef mulyana
11)	S22 aef mulyana
12)	S29  aef mulyana
13)	T8 nino norman
14)	T24 nino norman
15)	T34  nino norman
16)	T5 demmy
17)	T28 Willyandi
1 :: 	S7   Willyandi
19)	T 22 Utep Saprudin
20)	S23  daniel99
21)	T16 Luki
22)	T 21 Light_c

----------


## willyandi

Iya nih bikin rekapnya dong om. bingung mau pilih lg.

----------


## setia_budi

> Iya nih bikin rekapnya dong om. bingung mau pilih lg.


silahkan om...rekap sudah dibuat

----------


## setia_budi

*still  available :*
s =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,19,20,21,24,25,26,27,  28
t=1,3,4,6,7,9,10,11,12,113,14,15,17,18,19,20,23,26  ,27,30,31,32,33,35,36,37,38

----------


## setia_budi

Ralat :
Rekap Sementara :
1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
2)	T24 Alex Tungadi
3)	S2 bowo santoso
4)	S9 djudju s
5)	T25 djudju s
6)	T29 djudju s
7)	T2  dani purnama
 :: 	S4 sbw
9)	S13 sbw
10)	S14  sbw
11)	S17 aef mulyana
12)	S22 aef mulyana
13)	S29  aef mulyana
14)	T8 nino norman
15)	T34  nino norman
16)	T5 demmy
17)	T28 Willyandi
1 :: 	S7   Willyandi
19)	T 22 Utep Saprudin
20)	S23  daniel99
21)	T16 Luki
22)	T 21 Light_c

----------


## alex_ctp

minta infonya om kenapa saya tdk dapat  sakai 18 dan tanigichi 24 

sedangkan waktunya pas ,terima kasih

----------


## setia_budi

> minta infonya om kenapa saya tdk dapat  sakai 18 dan tanigichi 24 
> 
> sedangkan waktunya pas ,terima kasih


sudah diralat om...sorii...

Rekap Sementara :
1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
2)	T24 Alex Tungadi

----------


## light_c

hayo siapa lg nech

----------


## ronnie

ikutttt om,, S19

----------


## setia_budi

> ikutttt om,, S19


Nice Pick...Kuda Merah nih.....

----------


## sbw

> minta infonya om kenapa saya tdk dapat  sakai 18 dan tanigichi 24 
> 
> sedangkan waktunya pas ,terima kasih



sudah om sudah di ralat masuk,,

----------


## ronnie

> Nice Pick...Kuda Merah nih.....


semoga om,,, ::

----------


## setia_budi

mana lagi nih racernya????

T12 : setia budi

----------


## light_c

lho kamarana bandreg yeh bud lho kok ngak milih sih  ::

----------


## setia_budi

*Rekap Sementara :*
1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
2)	T24 Alex Tungadi
3)	S2 bowo santoso
4)	S9 djudju s
5)	T25 djudju s
6)	T29 djudju s
7)	T2  dani purnama
 :: 	S4 sbw
9)	S13 sbw
10)	S14  sbw
11)	S17 aef mulyana
12)	S22 aef mulyana
13)	S29  aef mulyana
14)	T8 nino norman
15)	T34  nino norman
16)	T5 demmy
17)	T28 Willyandi
1 :: 	S7   Willyandi
19)	T 22 Utep Saprudin
20)	S23  daniel99
21)	T16 Luki
22)	T 21 Light_c
23)	S19 Ronnie
24)	T12 Setia_budi

STILL  AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,6,7,9,10,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,20,23,26,27,  30,31,32,33,35,36,37,38

----------


## light_c

eh udah ding  ::

----------


## setia_budi

> eh udah ding


hahaha....sibuk ngerekap..jadi telat milih..
untung nomer inceran masih ada....heehehe

----------


## QuickLine

T27 & T37,duh telat s19 udah diambil orang euy

----------


## setia_budi

Rekap Sementara :
1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
2)	T24 Alex Tungadi
3)	S2 bowo santoso
4)	S9 djudju s
5)	T25 djudju s
6)	T29 djudju s
7)	T2  dani purnama
 :: 	S4 sbw
9)	S13 sbw
10)	S14  sbw
11)	S17 aef mulyana
12)	S22 aef mulyana
13)	S29  aef mulyana
14)	T8 nino norman
15)	T34  nino norman
16)	T5 demmy
17)	T28 Willyandi
1 :: 	S7   Willyandi
19)	T 22 Utep Saprudin
20)	S23  daniel99
21)	T16 Luki
22)	T 21 Light_c
23)	S19 Ronnie
24)	T12 Setia_budi
25)	T27 Quickline
26)	T37 Quickline

STILL  AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,6,7,9,10,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,20,23,26,30,  31,32,33,35,36,38

----------


## sbw

> T27 & T37,duh telat s19 udah diambil orang euy


nuhun vid,,,

----------


## QuickLine

> nuhun vid,,,


meskipun udah pilihan ke-20 lebih masih banyak yang baragus koq...sayang budget udah tipis nih...kalo ga nambah lg deh ikutannya

----------


## setia_budi

> meskipun udah pilihan ke-20 lebih masih banyak yang baragus koq...sayang budget udah tipis nih...kalo ga nambah lg deh ikutannya


Betul Vid....ni gw tampilin lagi foto yang masih available...

----------


## aie

mana nih foto yg still available ?

----------


## setia_budi



----------


## setia_budi

> mana nih foto yg still available ?


Sudah diupdate om..silahkan...

----------


## light_c

t21 kok blm ditulis d gambarnya seh :'(

----------


## light_c

bud t21 blm ditulis light_c tuh  ::

----------


## Anggit

abdi T10  kang ...

----------


## setia_budi

> abdi T10  kang ...


Nuhun kang Anggit

----------


## setia_budi

> bud t21 blm ditulis light_c tuh


 siap..kelewatann

----------


## setia_budi

> t21 kok blm ditulis d gambarnya seh :'(


tar diupdatenya sekalian ya kang...

----------


## setia_budi

Rekap Sementara :
1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
2)	T24 Alex Tungadi
3)	S2 bowo santoso
4)	S9 djudju s
5)	T25 djudju s
6)	T29 djudju s
7)	T2  dani purnama
 :: 	S4 sbw
9)	S13 sbw
10)	S14  sbw
11)	S17 aef mulyana
12)	S22 aef mulyana
13)	S29  aef mulyana
14)	T8 nino norman
15)	T34  nino norman
16)	T5 demmy
17)	T28 Willyandi
1 :: 	S7   Willyandi
19)	T 22 Utep Saprudin
20)	S23  daniel99
21)	T16 Luki
22)	T 21 Light_c
23)	S19 Ronnie
24)	T12 Setia_budi
25)	T27 Quickline
26)	T37 Quickline
27)	T10 Anggit

STILL  AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,6,7,9,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,20,23,26,30,31,  32,33,35,36,38

----------


## light_c

ayo pak lurah, om rudy, mana nya kok blm milih ????

----------


## light_c

este mana ikutan atuh??

----------


## light_c

kang dani cuma pilih satu??? kurang atuh kang...kuduna minimal 3 ekor atuh  ::

----------


## QuickLine

> kang dani cuma pilih satu??? kurang atuh kang...kuduna minimal 3 ekor atuh


 setuju,masa cuma 1 ekor...?kemaren ngomporin nih,bales ah....

----------


## setia_budi

> setuju,masa cuma 1 ekor...?kemaren ngomporin nih,bales ah....


om dani lg mikir nomer cantik kayanya..tadi aja lupa kalau hari ini pemilihan GO...hehee...Ditunggu kang, masa cuma 1 ekor?

----------


## utep saprudin

> T 22 by Utep Saprudin


tengkyu co lukas...pokokna saung koi is the best lah...

----------


## ceem

sabar.............ntar maleman ah...............semedi dulu............cari nomor jitu... hahahahaha

----------


## Mich-Joll

> om dani lg mikir nomer cantik kayanya..tadi aja lupa kalau hari ini pemilihan GO...hehee...Ditunggu kang, masa cuma 1 ekor?


Pak, yg kohaku ginrin kbrnya bgmana? sdh bs diambil/di kirim? 
Uangnya mau kirim kemana? Thx

----------


## sbw

> Pak, yg kohaku ginrin kbrnya bgmana? sdh bs diambil/di kirim? 
> Uangnya mau kirim kemana? Thx


ditransper ke bca 2830558899 an.Achmad soni saepudin,,, bebas mau dikirim ato diambil...??? thnx om

----------


## son777

sdh masuk ke pick berapa nih?

----------


## setia_budi

> sdh masuk ke pick berapa nih?


Terakhir udh pick #27 om.

----------


## monscine

Abdi T-21 kanggg

----------


## Zone

T - 06 An Wilson

----------


## sbw

> Abdi T-21 kanggg


T-21 sudah ada yg ambil om monscine.... punten...
cari lagi no cantik yg lain

----------


## sbw

> T - 06 An Wilson


ok om terima kasih  T-06 by wilson

----------


## sbw

Rekap Sementara :
1) S18 Alex Tungadi
2) T24 Alex Tungadi
3) S2 bowo santoso
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T2 dani purnama
8.)S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy
17) T28 Willyandi
18.) S7 Willyandi
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin
20) S23 daniel99
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c
23) S19 Ronnie
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline
26) T37 Quickline
27) T10 Anggit
28.) T6 WILSON

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,7,9,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,20,23,26,30,31, 32,33,35,36,38

----------


## light_c

tuh pak lurah t6 dah keduluan om wilson...ini ikan pilihan pak ayi stars koi he...he...
kang andriyana, kang rahmat malangbong....kemana kok blm milih ya??

----------


## setia_budi

Update lagi, yang masih available :

----------


## Zone

> tuh pak lurah t6 dah keduluan om wilson...ini ikan pilihan pak ayi stars koi he...he...
> kang andriyana, kang rahmat malangbong....kemana kok blm milih ya??


wah baru tau ini pilihan om ayi.... kalo boleh tau dia blg kenapa yah ikan ini ?  ::

----------


## light_c

> wah baru tau ini pilihan om ayi.... kalo boleh tau dia blg kenapa yah ikan ini ?


pak ayi bilang ikan ini bkln bgs gedenya....saya nggak tau alasannya tuh...mkn qualitas shirojinya

----------


## William Pantoni

> T - 06 An Wilson


Good pick...ini salah satu favorit sy setelah T22.... :Thumb:

----------


## ceem

Bantu masukin Uce (Tasik) T32

----------


## Zone

> pak ayi bilang ikan ini bkln bgs gedenya....saya nggak tau alasannya tuh...mkn qualitas shirojinya


semoga bener deh... ::

----------


## Zone

> Good pick...ini salah satu favorit sy setelah T22....


thanks om... semoga bagus besarnya...  ::

----------


## sbw

T23 by setiadi aripin

----------


## sbw

Rekap Sementara :
1) S18 Alex Tungadi
2) T24 Alex Tungadi
3) S2 bowo santoso
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T2 dani purnama
8.)S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy
17) T28 Willyandi
18.) S7 Willyandi
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin
20) S23 daniel99
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c
23) S19 Ronnie
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline
26) T37 Quickline
27) T10 Anggit
28.) T6 WILSON
29) T32 UCE
30) T23 Setiadi Aripin

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,7,9,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,20,26,30,31,33,35  ,36,38

----------


## sbw

Hadiah GC,,,,

ikan paling gede diantara peserta sakai,,,

----------


## mrbunta

wuahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hadiah nya keyennnnnnnnnnn

----------


## setia_budi

> wuahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hadiah nya keyennnnnnnnnnn


Ikutannn donggg !!!

----------


## utep saprudin

> Good pick...ini salah satu favorit sy setelah T22....


 jadi semangat nih..pilihan saya ternyata di favoritkan sama suhu kita...alasannya kenapa om..kalo boleh tau?

----------


## son777

T 26 om?boleh om

----------


## Mich-Joll

> ditransper ke bca 2830558899 an.Achmad soni saepudin,,, bebas mau dikirim ato diambil...??? thnx om


Om soni, dana sdh di kirim a/n: Rudi T.
Tlng di kirim yah om. Nanti ongkosnys di htng aja.
Alamat di Perum Banjar wijaya blok b17b/17.
Jl. Cipondoh raya. (Tangerang). Makasih Om.

----------


## mrbunta

> Ikutannn donggg !!!


aku pilih hadiah nya aja
hahahahaha

----------


## sbw

*Rekap Sementara :*
1) S18 Alex Tungadi
2) T24 Alex Tungadi
3) S2 bowo santoso
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T2 dani purnama
8.)S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy
17) T28 Willyandi
18.) S7 Willyandi
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin
20) S23 daniel99
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c
23) S19 Ronnie
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline
26) T37 Quickline
27) T10 Anggit
28.) T6 WILSON
29) T32 UCE
30) T23 Setiadi Aripin
31) T26 son777

*STILL AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,7,9,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,20,30,31,33,35 ,36,38*

----------


## sbw

> T 26 om?boleh om


siap makasih om,,,

----------


## setia_budi

> Om soni, dana sdh di kirim a/n: Rudi T.
> Tlng di kirim yah om. Nanti ongkosnys di htng aja.
> Alamat di Perum Banjar wijaya blok b17b/17.
> Jl. Cipondoh raya. (Tangerang). Makasih Om.


siap om...nanti kita siapkan....rencana jumat ikan kita ambil dari Stars. Sorry kemaren inboxnya penuh jadi bouncing terus...

----------


## setia_budi

Rekap Sementara :

*Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000*
1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
2)	T24 Alex Tungadi
3)	S2 bowo santoso
4)	S9 djudju s
5)	T25 djudju s
6)	T29 djudju s
7)	T2  dani purnama
8 )	S4 sbw
9)	S13 sbw
10)	S14  sbw

*Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000*
11)	S17 aef mulyana
12)	S22 aef mulyana
13)	S29  aef mulyana
14)	T8 nino norman
15)	T34  nino norman
16)	T5 demmy
17)	T28 Willyandi
18 )	S7   Willyandi
19)	T 22 Utep Saprudin
20)	S23  daniel99

*Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000*
21)	T16 Luki
22)	T 21 Light_c
23)	S19 Ronnie
24)	T12 Setia_budi
25)	T27 Quickline
26)	T37 Quickline
27)	T10 Anggit
28 )	T6 WILSON
29)	T32 UCE
30)	T23 Setiadi Aripin

*Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000*
31)	T26 son777

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,7,9,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,20,30,31,33,35 ,36,38

----------


## willyandi

Permisi ya om Setya Budi. Maaf ya mau tanya, pembayarannya ditransfer ke rekening? Mohon diinformasikan.
Terima kasih sebelumnya..

----------


## setia_budi

> Permisi ya om Setya Budi. Maaf ya mau tanya, pembayarannya ditransfer ke rekening? Mohon diinformasikan.
> Terima kasih sebelumnya..


Pembayaran ditransfer ke :
Rekening BCA a/n : Achmad Soni Saepudin
A/C : 283-055-8899

Pembayaran tunai dapat diskon 250rb, om. thx

----------


## wen

32) T13 wen

----------


## William Pantoni

> jadi semangat nih..pilihan saya ternyata di favoritkan sama suhu kita...alasannya kenapa om..kalo boleh tau?


Om Utep...sy jg msh belajar pilih2 ikan nih...menurut mata sy....saya suka bodi nya dibanding yg lain....klu soal tebal / tipis beni belum tau...hrs lihat ikan aslinya.
Mudah2an beni nya tebal.

----------


## demmy

weleh rame juga yah GO-nya..... ayo ayo siapa lagi.....

----------


## sbw

Rekap Sementara :

Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000
1) S18 Alex Tungadi
2) T24 Alex Tungadi
3) S2 bowo santoso
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T2 dani purnama
8 ) S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw

Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy
17) T28 Willyandi
18 ) S7 Willyandi
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin
20) S23 daniel99

Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c
23) S19 Ronnie
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline
26) T37 Quickline
27) T10 Anggit
28 ) T6 WILSON
29) T32 UCE
30) T23 Setiadi Aripin

Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000
31) T26 son777
32) T13 Wen

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,7,9,11,14,15,17,18,19,20,30,31,33,35 ,36,38

----------


## setia_budi

*Saat Long Weekend ini, para peserta GO akan mulai menikmati rumah baru, tempat mereka dibesarkan 6 bulan kedepan.
Mengundang para rekan-rekan yang kebetulan ada di Bandung untuk hadir di Mekarjelita....Kompleks Mekarwangi jam 11siang.
Info lebih lanjut, bisa hubungi saya di 08179318058..thx*

----------


## sbw

Rekap Sementara :

Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000
1) S18 Alex Tungadi
2) T24 Alex Tungadi
3) S2 bowo santoso
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T2 dani purnama
8 ) S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw

Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy
17) T28 Willyandi
18 ) S7 Willyandi
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin
20) S23 daniel99

Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c
23) S19 Ronnie
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline
26) T37 Quickline
27) T10 Anggit *-LUNAS-*
28 ) T6 WILSON
29) T32 UCE
30) T23 Setiadi Aripin

Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000
31) T26 son777
32) T13 Wen

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,7,9,11,14,15,17,18,19,20,30,31,33,35 ,36,38

----------


## sbw

Saat Long Weekend ini, para peserta GO akan mulai menikmati rumah baru, tempat mereka dibesarkan 6 bulan kedepan.
Mengundang para rekan-rekan yang kebetulan ada di Bandung untuk hadir di Mekarjelita....Kompleks Mekarwangi jam 11siang.
Info lebih lanjut, bisa hubungi setia_budi di 08179318058..thx

----------


## willyandi

Om Setia_budi,

Sudah ditransfer pembayaran Rp. 8jt via BCA Internet Banking a/n. Willyandi Hutarso.
Mohon dicek ya om... Thanks.

----------


## setia_budi

> Om Setia_budi,
> 
> Sudah ditransfer pembayaran Rp. 8jt via BCA Internet Banking a/n. Willyandi Hutarso.
> Mohon dicek ya om... Thanks.


Sudah diterima dengan baik. Thx om.

----------


## ceem

Ada perubahan.....T32 namanya jadi Ceem. Ada penambahan T31 - Uce dan T36 - Robby. Tq

----------


## setia_budi

> Ada perubahan.....T32 namanya jadi Ceem. Ada penambahan T31 - Uce dan T36 - Robby. Tq


Thx Om.

Rekap Sementara :

*Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000*
1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
2)	T24 Alex Tungadi
3)	S2 bowo santoso
4)	S9 djudju s
5)	T25 djudju s
6)	T29 djudju s
7)	T2  dani purnama
8 )	S4 sbw
9)	S13 sbw
10)	S14  sbw
*Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000*
11)	S17 aef mulyana
12)	S22 aef mulyana
13)	S29  aef mulyana
14)	T8 nino norman
15)	T34  nino norman
16)	T5 demmy
17)	T28 Willyandi -PAID-
18 )	S7   Willyandi -PAID-
19)	T 22 Utep Saprudin
20)	S23  daniel99
*Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000*
21)	T16 Luki
22)	T 21 Light_c
23)	S19 Ronnie
24)	T12 Setia_budi
25)	T27 Quickline
26)	T37 Quickline
27)	T10 Anggit  -PAID-
28 )	T6 WILSON
29)	T32 Ceem
30)	T23 Setiadi Aripin
*Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000*
31)	T26 son777
32)	T13 Wen
33)	T31 UCE
34)	T36 Robby

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,7,9,11,14,15,17,18,19,20,30,33,35,38

----------


## sbw

> Om soni, dana sdh di kirim a/n: Rudi T.
> Tlng di kirim yah om. Nanti ongkosnys di htng aja.
> Alamat di Perum Banjar wijaya blok b17b/17.
> Jl. Cipondoh raya. (Tangerang). Makasih Om.


om maaf minta no hp yg bisa dihubungi??? atau menghubungi saya 0818429461... rencana sabtu atau minggu mau kirim ikanya,,,

----------


## light_c

hayo siapa lagi yang ikutan msh byk yg bgs2 lho

----------


## ceem

ikan Taniguchi udah di kolam saya........mantap-mantap broo........siang ini sakai masuk.........+ ada hi utsuri shinoda hehehe

----------


## ceem

Ada kohaku gin rin taniguchi juga...............mantap2 dahhhhh........

----------


## abiserpong

> ikan Taniguchi udah di kolam saya........mantap-mantap broo........siang ini sakai masuk.........+ ada hi utsuri shinoda hehehe


Bisa tolong bantu tampilkan foto yang still available om..........

----------


## ceem

Update lagi, yang masih available :

----------


## setia_budi

S10 - Setia_budi

----------


## luki

> Bisa tolong bantu tampilkan foto yang still available om..........


Bi.....borong aja langsung sisanya....... :Cool2:  :Cool2:  masih banyak yang bagus 
betul ga Om Soni........

----------


## setia_budi

> Bi.....borong aja langsung sisanya....... masih banyak yang bagus 
> betul ga Om Soni........


Betul om...masih banyak yg bagus2...
Tadi baru masukin kontestan sakai dan taniguchi.....Begitu liat aslinya...jadi kepengen nambah lagi deh....

----------


## setia_budi

Rekap Sementara :
*Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000*
1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
2)	T24 Alex Tungadi
3)	S2 bowo santoso
4)	S9 djudju s
5)	T25 djudju s
6)	T29 djudju s
7)	T2  dani purnama
8 )	S4 sbw
9)	S13 sbw
10)	S14  sbw
*Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000*
11)	S17 aef mulyana
12)	S22 aef mulyana
13)	S29  aef mulyana
14)	T8 nino norman
15)	T34  nino norman
16)	T5 demmy
17)	T28 Willyandi
18 )	S7   Willyandi
19)	T 22 Utep Saprudin
20)	S23  daniel99
*Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000*
21)	T16 Luki
22)	T 21 Light_c
23)	S19 Ronnie
24)	T12 Setia_budi
25)	T27 Quickline
26)	T37 Quickline
27)	T10 Anggit
28 )	T6 WILSON
29)	T32 Ceem
30)	T23 Setiadi Aripin
*Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000*
31)	T26 son777
32)	T13 Wen
33)	T31 UCE
34)	T36 Robby
35)	S10 Setia_Budi

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =1,3,5,6,8,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,3,4,7,9,11,14,15,17,18,19,20,30,33,35,38

----------


## sbw

> Bi.....borong aja langsung sisanya....... masih banyak yang bagus 
> betul ga Om Soni........


betul om luki,,, ditunggu om abi....

----------


## ceem

nambah ah.........S6 ya...ceem

----------


## setia_budi

Supaya gampang milihnya....saya sudah rekap jadi satu....yang belum terpilih...

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## setia_budi

Ukuran rata-rata peserta GO Taniguchi adalah 17-20cm.
Ada beberapa koi yang mencapai size 22cm...Potensi grow yang luar biasa.

----------


## sbw

T3,T11,T15,S1,S8 by rizal.....

----------


## setia_budi

Rekap Sementara :
*Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000
*1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
2)	T24 Alex Tungadi
3)	S2 bowo santoso
4)	S9 djudju s
5)	T25 djudju s
6)	T29 djudju s
7)	T2  dani purnama
8 )	S4 sbw
9)	S13 sbw
10)	S14  sbw
*Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000
*11)	S17 aef mulyana
12)	S22 aef mulyana
13)	S29  aef mulyana
14)	T8 nino norman
15)	T34  nino norman
16)	T5 demmy
17)	T28 Willyandi
18 )	S7   Willyandi
19)	T 22 Utep Saprudin
20)	S23  daniel99
*Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000
*21)	T16 Luki
22)	T 21 Light_c
23)	S19 Ronnie
24)	T12 Setia_budi
25)	T27 Quickline
26)	T37 Quickline
27)	T10 Anggit
28 )	T6 WILSON
29)	T32 Ceem
30)	T23 Setiadi Aripin
*Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000
*31)	T26 son777
32)	T13 Wen
33)	T31 UCE
34)	T36 Robby
35)	S10 Setia_Budi
36)	S6 Ceem
37)	T3 Rizal
38 )	T11 Rizal
39)	T15 Rizal
40)	S1 Rizal
*Pick#41-50 : Rp 3,500,000
*41)	S8 Rizal

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =3,5,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,4,7,9,14,17,18,19,20,30,33,35,38

----------


## setia_budi

Sorry banyak yang double fotonya...

Berikut ini adalah Kontestan GO Sakai dan Taniguchi yang masih available :


STILL AVAILABLE :
S =3,5,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,4,7,9,14,17,18,19,20,30,33,35,38

----------


## setia_budi

Bersama 38 ekor kohaku Taniguchi yang menjadi peserta GO, ada juga 11 ginrin kohaku + 1 tancho Taniguchi bersertifikat Breeder.

Karena ginrin tidak menjadi peserta, maka 12 ikan taniguchi ini tersedia FOR SALE @2,5jt each



No.6 dan No.11 sudah SOLD.

yang berminat, bisa hubungi saya atau soni (sbw). thx.

----------


## setia_budi

S24 by rudy sofandi

----------


## utep saprudin

siang ini mau main ke mekarjelita..ada alamat lengkapnya.?..

----------


## sbw

Rekap Sementara :
Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000
1) S18 Alex Tungadi *-LUNAS-*
2) T24 Alex Tungadi *-LUNAS-*
3) S2 bowo santoso
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T2 dani purnama
8 ) S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw
Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy
17) T28 Willyandi *-LUNAS-*
18 ) S7 Willyandi *-LUNAS-*
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin * -TERM I-*
20) S23 daniel99 *-LUNAS-*
Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c
23) S19 Ronnie *-LUNAS-*
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline* -TERM I-*
26) T37 Quickline* -TERM I-*
27) T10 Anggit *-LUNAS-*
28 ) T6 WILSON *-LUNAS-*
29) T32 Ceem
30) T23 Setiadi Aripin
Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000
31) T26 son777 *-LUNAS-*
32) T13 Wen *-LUNAS-*
33) T31 UCE
34) T36 Robby
35) S10 Setia_Budi
36) S6 Ceem
37) T3 Rizal * -TERM I-*
38 ) T11 Rizal * -TERM I-*
39) T15 Rizal * -TERM I-*
40) S1 Rizal * -TERM I-*
Pick#41-50 : Rp 3,500,000
41) S8 Rizal * -TERM I-*
42) S24 Rudy sopandi

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =3,5,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,25,26,27,28
T=1,4,7,9,14,17,18,19,20,30,33,35,38

----------


## wen

Tambah lg S8 wen

----------


## setia_budi

> Tambah lg S8 wen


sori keduluan om.
41) S8 Rizal

----------


## wen

Wah.. Sayang sdh keduluan

----------


## setia_budi

Berikut ini adalah Kontestan GO Sakai dan Taniguchi yang masih available :


STILL AVAILABLE :
S =3,5,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,25,26,27,28
T=1,4,7,9,14,17,18,19,20,30,33,35,38

masih banyak yang bagus loh om wen....contohnya S25. :Cool2:

----------


## light_c

tinggal 8 kontestan lg nech....anak bandreg kok msh kurang yah :'(

----------


## ceem

Hari ini ikan sudah di kasih pakan...........hasil nya bagus.....ikan makan dengan lahap sekali..........

----------


## luki

> Hari ini ikan sudah di kasih pakan...........hasil nya bagus.....ikan makan dengan lahap sekali..........


mantab Om Andy......
jangan lupa Om....T16 di kasih nasi padang....biar cepet gemuk.... ::  ::  ::

----------


## ceem

> mantab Om Andy......
> jangan lupa Om....T16 di kasih nasi padang....biar cepet gemuk....


T16 nya pesen jus alpuket..........ama rendang + ayam pop.............jadi buat om luki.....ada biaya tambahan.... hahahahahahaha.......makan nya top om luki....mudah-mudahan pertumbuhannya juga BAGUS.....

----------


## ceem

pakan pertama di pagi hari.......tgl 29 mei 2010...........

----------


## ceem

Ada tambahan info baru...........hadiah yang akan di berikan ada 3...GC , RGC dan Best Tategoi
Untuk GC dan RGC mendapatkan Voucher dari KOIs 1 jt (GC) dan 500rb (RGC)
Untuk GC dan RGC mendapatkan Voucher dari Blankwear 2 jt (GC) dan 1 jt (RGC)
Untuk GC dan RGC mendapatkan masing-masing pakan FD (3kg)
Untuk GC , RGC dan Best Tategoi mendapatkan ikan sesuai prestasi ( GC mendapat kesempatan pilihan pertama, RGC mendapat kesempatan pilihan kedua dan Best Tategoi ketiga) 
ikan sakai yg akan menjadi hadiah: 
(besok kepastian nya apakah ikan nya masih avaiable)
Ikan taniguchi yg akan menjadi hadiah: (anakan Shibugaki) *foto ikan belon ada*
*Ikan sakai auction dan ikan taniguchi ( Shibugaki) akan menjadi hadiah jika ikan GO yang diikutkan melebihi 50 ekor*
TQ

----------


## setia_budi

Yang mau live update ttg GO Brotherhood, silahkan add pin saya : pin:30B4A075 , dgn pesan 'GO Brotherhood'. Nanti lgs di-add ke BB Group,thx.
Twitter menyusul yach, lagi ngajarin andy gimana pake twitter, hahahahaha.

----------


## son777

sdh trans u rek achmad soni dari sonny(id 200904110247)trims

----------


## sbw

> sdh trans u rek achmad soni dari sonny(id 200904110247)trims


sudah masuk transpernya,,,thnx om sonny

----------


## Zone

Om, saya baru melakukan pembayaran untuk T-6

----------


## daniel99

Om, pembayaran sudah sy transfer tadi siang rp 4000.000,  ke BCA an Ahmad Sony, tq

----------


## sbw

> Om, saya baru melakukan pembayaran untuk T-6





> Om, pembayaran sudah sy transfer tadi siang rp 4000.000,  ke BCA an Ahmad Sony, tq



Transper sudah masuk om,,terimakasih

----------


## alex_ctp

sudah kami transfer untuk s 18 dan t 24

sory om setia budi saya tdk sempat singgah kemarin .


-Alex tungadi- makassar

----------


## utep saprudin

udah trns dp pertama....bca an ahmad soni...

----------


## sbw

> sudah kami transfer untuk s 18 dan t 24
> 
> sory om setia budi saya tdk sempat singgah kemarin .
> 
> 
> -Alex tungadi- makassar





> udah trns dp pertama....bca an ahmad soni...



terimakasih om transpernya sudah masuk,,,

----------


## setia_budi

Update foto :


Coba diliat-liat, ada punya siapa aja??


Makannya lahap semuaa...

----------


## ceem

> sudah kami transfer untuk s 18 dan t 24
> 
> sory om setia budi saya tdk sempat singgah kemarin .
> 
> 
> -Alex tungadi- makassar


Kapn mau ke Bandung lagi om................mampir donk liat ikan kesayangan makin montok aja........hahahahaha

----------


## setia_budi

Rekap Sementara :
Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000
1) S18 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
2) T24 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
3) S2 bowo santoso
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T9 dani purnama
8 ) S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw
Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy
17) T28 Willyandi -LUNAS-
18 ) S7 Willyandi -LUNAS-
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin -TERM I-
20) S23 daniel99 -LUNAS-
Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c
23) S19 Ronnie -LUNAS-
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline -TERM I-
26) T37 Quickline -TERM I-
27) T10 Anggit -LUNAS-
28 ) T6 WILSON -LUNAS-
29) T32 Ceem
30) T23 Setiadi Aripin
Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000
31) T26 son777 -LUNAS-
32) T13 Wen -LUNAS-
33) T31 UCE
34) T36 Robby
35) S10 Setia_Budi
36) S6 Ceem
37) T3 Rizal -TERM I-
38 ) T11 Rizal -TERM I-
39) T15 Rizal -TERM I-
40) S1 Rizal -TERM I-
Pick#41-50 : Rp 3,500,000
41) S8 Rizal -TERM I-
42) S24 Rudy sopandi

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =3,5,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,25,26,27,28
T=1,2,4,7,14,17,18,19,20,30,33,35,38

----------


## wibowosantoso

Om dah transfer cicilan pertama ya untuk S2...

Tengkiu ya om...

----------


## setia_budi

> Om dah transfer cicilan pertama ya untuk S2...
> 
> Tengkiu ya om...


sip....ikannya boleh makan lagi....hehehe...kemaren cuma makan lumut karena blm bayar... :Heh:

----------


## wibowosantoso

> sip....ikannya boleh makan lagi....hehehe...kemaren cuma makan lumut karena blm bayar...


Iya... Ampuni ane ya om suhu... mohon ikannya mulai boleh dikasih makan FD lg ya om suhu... ikan saya kan juga pengen jadi gede dan semok kan ikannya om suhu...

----------


## sbw

Rekap Sementara :
Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000
1) S18 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
2) T24 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
3) S2 bowo santoso -TERM I-
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T9 dani purnama
8 ) S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw
Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy -TERM I-
17) T28 Willyandi -LUNAS-
18 ) S7 Willyandi -LUNAS-
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin -TERM I-
20) S23 daniel99 -LUNAS-
Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c -TERM I-
23) S19 Ronnie -LUNAS-
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline -TERM I-
26) T37 Quickline -TERM I-
27) T10 Anggit -LUNAS-
28 ) T6 WILSON -LUNAS-
29) T32 Ceem
30) T23 Setiadi Aripin
Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000
31) T26 son777 -LUNAS-
32) T13 Wen -LUNAS-
33) T31 UCE
34) T36 Robby
35) S10 Setia_Budi
36) S6 Ceem
37) T3 Rizal -TERM I-
38 ) T11 Rizal -TERM I-
39) T15 Rizal -TERM I-
40) S1 Rizal -TERM I-
Pick#41-50 : Rp 3,500,000
41) S8 Rizal -TERM I-
42) S24 Rudy sopandi

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =3,5,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,25,26,27,28
T=1,2,4,7,14,17,18,19,20,30,33,35,38

----------


## ceem

> Rekap Sementara :
> Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000
> 1) S18 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
> 2) T24 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
> 3) S2 bowo santoso -TERM I-
> 4) S9 djudju s
> 5) T25 djudju s
> 6) T29 djudju s
> 7) T9 dani purnama
> ...


Ikutan nambah ah.......ceem...T7

----------


## setia_budi

Rekap Sementara :
Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000
1) S18 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
2) T24 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
3) S2 bowo santoso -TERM I-
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T9 dani purnama
8 ) S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw
Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy -TERM I-
17) T28 Willyandi -LUNAS-
18 ) S7 Willyandi -LUNAS-
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin -TERM I-
20) S23 daniel99 -LUNAS-
Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c -TERM I-
23) S19 Ronnie -LUNAS-
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline -TERM I-
26) T37 Quickline -TERM I-
27) T10 Anggit -LUNAS-
28 ) T6 WILSON -LUNAS-
29) T32 Ceem
30) T23 Setiadi Aripin
Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000
31) T26 son777 -LUNAS-
32) T13 Wen -LUNAS-
33) T31 UCE
34) T36 Robby
35) S10 Setia_Budi
36) S6 Ceem
37) T3 Rizal -TERM I-
38 ) T11 Rizal -TERM I-
39) T15 Rizal -TERM I-
40) S1 Rizal -TERM I-
Pick#41-50 : Rp 3,500,000
41) S8 Rizal -TERM I-
42) S24 Rudy sopandi
43) T7 by Ceem

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =3,5,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,25,26,27,28
T=1,2,4,14,17,18,19,20,30,33,35,38

----------


## setia_budi

Update foto yang masih available :

----------


## Zone

> Update foto yang masih available :


T2 bukannya uda punya kang dani ?

----------


## setia_budi

> T2 bukannya uda punya kang dani ?


oiya..bener kang...

----------


## setia_budi

Rekap Sementara :
Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000
1) S18 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
2) T24 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
3) S2 bowo santoso -TERM I-
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T2 dani purnama
8 ) S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw
Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy -TERM I-
17) T28 Willyandi -LUNAS-
18 ) S7 Willyandi -LUNAS-
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin -TERM I-
20) S23 daniel99 -LUNAS-
Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c -TERM I-
23) S19 Ronnie -LUNAS-
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline -TERM I-
26) T37 Quickline -TERM I-
27) T10 Anggit -LUNAS-
28 ) T6 WILSON -LUNAS-
29) T32 Ceem
30) T23 Setiadi Aripin
Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000
31) T26 son777 -LUNAS-
32) T13 Wen -LUNAS-
33) T31 UCE
34) T36 Robby
35) S10 Setia_Budi
36) S6 Ceem
37) T3 Rizal -TERM I-
38 ) T11 Rizal -TERM I-
39) T15 Rizal -TERM I-
40) S1 Rizal -TERM I-
Pick#41-50 : Rp 3,500,000
41) S8 Rizal -TERM I-
42) S24 Rudy sopandi
43) T7 by Ceem
44) T2 dani purnama

STILL AVAILABLE :
S =3,5,11,12,11,15,16,20,21,25,26,27,28
T=1,4,14,17,18,19,20,30,33,35,38

----------


## setia_budi

*Reminder : GO Brotherhood juga tersedia opsi KC dengan harga sekarang 3jt (GO-500ribu)*

----------


## setia_budi

Hadiah yang akan di berikan ada 3...GC , RGC dan Best Tategoi
Hadiah GC :
*Voucher 1jt dari KOIs
*Voucher Blankwear 2jt
*Pakan FD 3 kg
*Mendapatkan hadiah ikan pilihan pertama

Hadiah RGC :
*Voucher 500rb dari KOIs
*Voucher Blankwear 1jt
*Pakan FD 3 kg
*Mendapatkan hadiah ikan pilihan kedua

Hadiah Best Tategoi :
*Pakan FD 3 kg
*Mendapatkan hadiah ikan pilihan ketiga

*Ikan sakai auction dan ikan taniguchi ( Shibugaki) akan menjadi hadiah jika ikan GO yang diikutkan melebihi 50 ekor*

Ikan taniguchi yg akan menjadi hadiah: (anakan Shibugaki size sekitar 30cm sekarang) 
*foto ikan belon ada*
_(Tinggal 6 peserta lagi untuk nyampe 50 ekor)
_Thx

----------


## aie

utk opsi KC apa ada cicil jg om??

----------


## setia_budi

> utk opsi KC apa ada cicil jg om??


waduh..maap om..untuk KC ga ada cicilan...kan ikannya diambil.
Kenapa gak GO aja om?
harga sekarang : 3.5jt
Cicilan :
bulan 1 : 1,75jt
bulan 2 s/d 4 : 437.500 / bln

Lumayan terjangkau kan om??

----------


## demmy

Woohooo!!!! Ikan hadiah bikin ngacaaaayyyy......

----------


## setia_budi

Nambah ahhh..
T30 by setia_budi

----------


## demmy

Weleh", sikat terus... dikit lagiiiii

----------


## wen

> Weleh", sikat terus... dikit lagiiiii


demi mencapai angka 50 apakah memungkinkan harga sedikit diturunkan, maaf idenya konyol (ngarep mode on) he..he.. he.., peace...

----------


## QuickLine

update lagi donk sisa ikannya biar yg mau ikutan jelas,perasaan update terakhir saya liat sich ada yg nomer ikannya double  (punya kang dani 1 ikan dihitung 2 kali sebagai peserta ke 7 & peserta ke 44)

----------


## setia_budi

> update lagi donk sisa ikannya biar yg mau ikutan jelas,perasaan update terakhir saya liat sich ada yg nomer ikannya double  (punya kang dani 1 ikan dihitung 2 kali sebagai peserta ke 7 & peserta ke 44)



Rekap Sementara :
*Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000*
1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
2)	T24 Alex Tungadi
3)	S2 bowo santoso
4)	S9 djudju s
5)	T25 djudju s
6)	T29 djudju s
7)	T2  dani purnama
8 )	S4 sbw
9)	S13 sbw
10)	S14  sbw
*Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000*
11)	S17 aef mulyana
12)	S22 aef mulyana
13)	S29  aef mulyana
14)	T8 nino norman
15)	T34  nino norman
16)	T5 demmy
17)	T28 Willyandi
18 )	S7   Willyandi
19)	T 22 Utep Saprudin
20)	S23  daniel99
*Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000*
21)	T16 Luki
22)	T 21 Light_c
23)	S19 Ronnie
24)	T12 Setia_budi
25)	T27 Quickline
26)	T37 Quickline
27)	T10 Anggit
28 )	T6 WILSON
29)	T32 Ceem
30)	T23 Setiadi Aripin
*Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000
*31)	T26 son777
32)	T13 Wen
33)	T31 UCE
34)	T36 Robby
35)	S10 Setia_Budi
36)	S6 Ceem
37)	T3 Rizal
38 )	T11 Rizal
39)	T15 Rizal
40)	S1 Rizal
*Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000*
41)	S8 Rizal
42)	S24 Rudy sopandi
43)	T7 by Ceem
44)	T9 by dani purnama
45)	T30 by Setia_budi
STILL AVAILABLE :
S =3,5,11,12,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,28
T=1,4,9,14,17,18,19,20,33,35,38

----------


## setia_budi

sori salah..
Pick#41-50 :Rp3.500.000

----------


## setia_budi

> demi mencapai angka 50 apakah memungkinkan harga sedikit diturunkan, maaf idenya konyol (ngarep mode on) he..he.. he.., peace...


hehehe...3.5jt udah lumayan murah loh pak...masih tersedia fasilitas cicilan 5 bulan lagi.

----------


## abiserpong

> Rekap Sementara :
> *Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000*
> 1)	S18 Alex Tungadi
> 2)	T24 Alex Tungadi
> 3)	S2 bowo santoso
> 4)	S9 djudju s
> 5)	T25 djudju s
> 6)	T29 djudju s
> 7)	T2  dani purnama
> ...


Om..... S 24 sudah dipilih diurutan 42 oleh Rudy Sopandi, tolong dikoreksi sekalian foto yang belum dipilih ya.....salam.

----------


## setia_budi

> Om..... S 24 sudah dipilih diurutan 42 oleh Rudy Sopandi, tolong dikoreksi sekalian foto yang belum dipilih ya.....salam.


thx koreksinya om abi :

*Still available*

----------


## QuickLine

duch yg available msh ada beberapa nich yg buagus,pgn nambah lg jadinya,kalkulasi sisa budget dulu ah.......

----------


## sbw

> duch yg available msh ada beberapa nich yg buagus,pgn nambah lg jadinya,kalkulasi sisa budget dulu ah.......


ayo tambah lagi bro,, :Thumb:

----------


## demmy

Sikat bleh!! gak usah kalkulasi, pembayaran bisa dicicil... gmana nanti.... hahahaha  ::

----------


## sbw

UPDATE PAYMENT:
Pick #1-10 : Rp 4,500,000
1) S18 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
2) T24 Alex Tungadi -LUNAS-
3) S2 bowo santoso -TERM I-
4) S9 djudju s
5) T25 djudju s
6) T29 djudju s
7) T2 dani purnama
8 ) S4 sbw
9) S13 sbw
10) S14 sbw
Pick #11-20 : Rp 4,250,000
11) S17 aef mulyana
12) S22 aef mulyana
13) S29 aef mulyana
14) T8 nino norman
15) T34 nino norman
16) T5 demmy -TERM I-
17) T28 Willyandi -LUNAS-
18 ) S7 Willyandi -LUNAS-
19) T 22 Utep Saprudin -TERM I-
20) S23 daniel99 -LUNAS-
Pick#21-30 : Rp 4,000,000
21) T16 Luki
22) T 21 Light_c -TERM I-
23) S19 Ronnie -LUNAS-
24) T12 Setia_budi
25) T27 Quickline -TERM II-
26) T37 Quickline -TERM II-
27) T10 Anggit -LUNAS-
28 ) T6 WILSON -LUNAS-
29) T32 Ceem
30) T23 Setiadi Aripin
Pick#31-40 : Rp 3,750,000
31) T26 son777 -LUNAS-
32) T13 Wen -LUNAS-
33) T31 UCE
34) T36 Robby
35) S10 Setia_Budi
36) S6 Ceem
37) T3 Rizal -TERM II-
38 ) T11 Rizal -TERM II-
39) T15 Rizal -TERM II-
40) S1 Rizal -TERM II-
Pick#41-50 : Rp 3,500,000
41) S8 Rizal -TERM II-
42) S24 Rudy sopandi
43) T7 by Ceem
44) T2 dani purnama

----------


## QuickLine

hi om semua,pakabar?minggu kemaren mumpung ga ada kerjaan jadi coba  fotoin ama ukur ikan ikan yg saya ambil dengan opsi KC,breikut ini  updatenya :
T27 = 25cm


T37 = 28cm

----------


## RafflesG

T 27 pattern nya mantab

----------


## odil kokoy

Bro Sampai kapan pendaftaran ditutup? Thx

----------


## setia_budi

> Bro Sampai kapan pendaftaran ditutup? Thx


Masih dibuka om, sampe akhir GO

----------


## beclge

Om kl mau liat ikannya dmn?kl ikut sekarang masih bisa dicicil?thx

----------


## setia_budi

> Om kl mau liat ikannya dmn?kl ikut sekarang masih bisa dicicil?thx


Masih bisa dicicil.
Ikan GO bisa dilihat di Mekarjelita I no.9 (Andy Chandra)

Nanti tanggal 17 agustus,bakal ada 1st update; pengukuran + foto peserta GO. Silahkan datang, mulai jam 3 sore sekalian ngabuburit.

----------


## Zone

ga sabar mau lihat perkembangannya nih....
kira2 dah size brpaan om ?? hehe

----------


## daniel99

Katanya tgl 17/8 mo ada update+ foto, kok sampai sekarang hasilnya belum dipost di forum ya?
Udah pingin liat perkembangannya nich...

----------


## setia_budi

Sabar om, lagi dicocokin 1-1...ni sampe lembur blm beres juga.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

mau nanya dong,

kalau mau ikutan ? gmn ya ? 
kalau cash ada potongan gak ?

Lalu setelah GO ikannya jadi punya kita kan ya ?
Maaf nih blm pernah ikut yg gini2.. maklum newbie...

Thx

Dony Lesmana

----------


## setia_budi

*Update GO Brotherhood :*

*Hadiah :*

----------


## setia_budi

*Kontingen Sakai :*

*S1 - Rizal*


*S2 - Wibowo*


*S4 - Nino*


*S6 - Ceem*


*S7 - Williandi*


*S8 - Rizal*


*S9 - Djudju*


*S10 - Setia_budi*


*S13 - Nino*


*S14 - Sbw*


*S17 - Aef*


*S18 - Alex Tungadi*


*S19 - Ronnie*


*S22 - sbw*


*S29 - sbw*

----------


## setia_budi

*Kontingen Taniguchi :*

*T3 - Rizal*


*T6 - Wilson*


*T8 - Nino*


*T9 - Dani P*


*T10 - Anggit*


*T11 - Rizal*


*T12 - Setia_Budi*


*T13 - Wen*


*T15 - Rizal*


*T12 - Setia_Budi*


*T21 - light_c*


*T24 - Alex Tungadi*


*T25 - Djudju*


*T26 - son777*


*T27 - Quickline (KC)* 


*T29 - Djudju*


*T36 - Robby*


*T37 - Quickline*

----------


## setia_budi

Pada bulan Juli - Agustus kemarin...terjadi musim pancaroba yang menyebabkan beberapa ikan tidak bertahan (luntur/dead) :


*Luntur/Dead :*

**S23 - daniel99**


**S24 - Rudy S**


**T5 - Demmy**
_'Missing in Action'_

**T7 - Ceem**


**T16 - Luki**


**T22 - Utep**


**T23 - Setiadi**


**T28 - Williandi**


**T30 - Setia_budi**


**T31 - Uce**


**T32 - Ceem**
_Missing in Action_

*T34 - Nino*


Bagi mereka yang ikannya luntur/mati, diberikan prioritas untuk memilih gantinya dari pilihan yang masih tersedia. Diberikan waktu s/d *Kamis, 26 Agustus 2010 pukul 24:00* untuk memilih gantinya. *Selama masa tersebut, maka HANYA mereka yang tercantum di bawah ini yang boleh memilih ikan pengganti.* Setelah itu, maka siapa saja boleh memilih/menambah GO Brotherhood.
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->
2) Rudy S : S24 -->
3) Demmy : T5 -->
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 --> 
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 -->
9) Setia_budi : T30 -->
10) Uce : T31 -->
11) Ceem : T32 -->
12) Nino : T34 --> 
(Silahkan Copy Paste List diatas ini untuk memudahkan rekap,thx)

----------


## setia_budi

*Still Available :*
Prioritas diberikan untuk mereka yang ikannya luntur/mati untuk memilih gantinya...s/d Kamis,26 Agustus 2010 pk.24:00. Setelah itu, baru dibuka untuk umum/peserta yang ingin menambah pilihannya. Terima kasih!

*S3*


*S5*


*S15*


*S16*


*S20*


*S21*


*S25*


*S26*


*S27*


*S28*


*T1*


*T2*


*T4*


*T14*


*T17*


*T18*


*T19*


*T20*


*T33*


*T35*


*T38*

----------


## setia_budi

*List ikan Pengganti*
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->
2) Rudy S : S24 -->
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 --> 
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 -->
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 -->
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 --> 
(Silahkan Copy Paste)

----------


## sbw

List ikan Pengganti
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->
2) Rudy S : S24 -->
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 -->
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 -->
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 -->
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 --> T5

----------


## setia_budi

> List ikan Pengganti
> 1) Daniel99 : S23 -->
> 2) Rudy S : S24 -->
> 3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
> 4) Ceem : T7 -->
> 5) Luki : T16 -->
> 6) Utep : T22 -->
> 7) Setiadi : T23 -->
> 8 ) Williandi : T28 -->
> ...


T5 apa S5? T5 udah R.I.P

----------


## sbw

> T5 apa S5? T5 udah R.I.P


salah S5 pa  :Peace:

----------


## ceem

List ikan Pengganti
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->
2) Rudy S : S24 -->
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 -->
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 -->
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 --> T33
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 --> T5

----------


## daniel99

List ikan Pengganti
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->S5
2) Rudy S : S24 -->
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 -->
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 -->
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 --> T33
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 --> T5

----------


## willyandi

T18 aja deh

----------


## laukkoi

Om ...
kohaku ini manteb bangetnya perkembangan patternnya ya ...



Patternnya bisa berubah jadi sebaliknya ....  :: 
Pisss ...

----------


## setia_budi

Direkap dulu :

List ikan Pengganti
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->S5
2) Rudy S : S24 -->
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 -->
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 --> T18
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 --> T33
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 -->

----------


## setia_budi

*Still Available :*
Prioritas diberikan untuk mereka yang ikannya luntur/mati untuk memilih gantinya...s/d Kamis,26 Agustus 2010 pk.24:00. Setelah itu, baru dibuka untuk umum/peserta yang ingin menambah pilihannya. Terima kasih!

*S3*


*S15*


*S16*


*S20*


*S21*


*S25*


*S27*


*S28*


*T14*


*T19*


*T20*


*T35*

----------


## setia_budi

Direkap dulu :

List ikan Pengganti
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->S5
2) Rudy S : S24 --> S25
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 -->
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 --> T18
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 --> T33
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 -->

----------


## utep saprudin

> Direkap dulu :
> 
> List ikan Pengganti
> 1) Daniel99 : S23 -->S5
> 2) Rudy S : S24 --> S25
> 3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
> 4) Ceem : T7 -->
> 5) Luki : T16 -->
> 6) Utep : T22 -->
> ...


t22 gantinya t20 kalo masih ada.

----------


## setia_budi

List ikan Pengganti
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->S5
2) Rudy S : S24 --> S25
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 --> T20
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 --> T18
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 --> T33
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 -->

----------


## setia_budi

> salah S5 pa


sori..salah rekap.....om daniel99...maaf..S5nya keduluan....silahkan pilih lagi

List ikan Pengganti
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->
2) Rudy S : S24 --> S25
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 --> T20
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 --> T18
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 --> T33
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 -->S5

----------


## daniel99

Waduh nyesel deh.. kalo gitu ganti S25 aja.

----------


## daniel99

List ikan Pengganti
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->S25
2) Rudy S : S24 --> S25
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 --> T20
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 --> T18
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 --> T33
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 -->S5

----------


## William Pantoni

> t22 gantinya t20 kalo masih ada.


Wah T22....favorite sy....wafat yah.....sayang sekali.

----------


## utep saprudin

> Wah T22....favorite sy....wafat yah.....sayang sekali.


iya om will...pingin  punya ikan bagus akhirnya ga jadi...hehhe..

----------


## setia_budi

> Waduh nyesel deh.. kalo gitu ganti S25 aja.


Maaf om...S25 sudah dipilih....

List ikan Pengganti
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->
2) Rudy S : S24 --> S25
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 --> T20
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 --> T18
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 --> T33
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 -->S5

----------


## daniel99

Kalo S15 belum kepilihkan?

List ikan Pengganti
1) Daniel99 : S23 -->S15
2) Rudy S : S24 --> S25
3) Demmy : T5 --> T4
4) Ceem : T7 -->
5) Luki : T16 -->
6) Utep : T22 --> T20
7) Setiadi : T23 -->
8 ) Williandi : T28 --> T18
9) Setia_budi : T30 --> T38
10) Uce : T31 --> T33
11) Ceem : T32 --> T1
12) Nino : T34 -->S5

----------


## Glenardo

Wah mantap, kayakny lagi pada difinishing Kohaku nya nih...

Bandunggg euyy, ada update news apa nih?

----------


## setia_budi

Akhir GO telah tiba!!!!!!

Penjurian GO akan dilaksanakan *Sabtu, 27 November 2010* bertempat di kompleks Mekar Jelita (rumah om ceem)  mulai pukul 15.00

Untuk semua peserta/hobbies yang ingin datang.....dipersilahkannn........sekalian kita kumpul2...ngariung sesama hobbies...

Untuk peserta yang belum menyelesaikan pembayaran....dipersilahkaaann segera di transfer....

Untuk para peserta luar kota.....dipersilahkaannn konfirmasi tanggal pengiriman....

yang mau ikut datang...silahkan cantumkan disini...(biar bisa disiapin...perlu berapa ekor gurame gorengnya.....)

1. sbw
2. andy ceem
3. setia_budi
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
dst

----------


## wen

Om Budi Kolamku kena musibah T13 wafat bersama sebelas rekan yg lain  :Cry:  :Cry: .
terakhir uk 39 cm

----------


## setia_budi

> Om Budi Kolamku kena musibah T13 wafat bersama sebelas rekan yg lain .
> terakhir uk 39 cm


waduh...turut berduka cita om....padahal T13 itu salah satu calon GC lohh.....

----------


## Zone

om, hasil penjurian gmn nih ? waaahh saya baru liat thread ini... ga tau hari ini penjuriannya... telat deh....

thanks

----------


## ceem

> Om Budi Kolamku kena musibah T13 wafat bersama sebelas rekan yg lain .
> terakhir uk 39 cm


Wabah kenapa om.......sayang bener.......cerita-cerita donk om......

----------


## Teja Utama

Ikut sedih Oom. 
Jadi inget lagi rasanya.... 
Tetep semangat ya, Oom...
Tapi, itulah Koi. Makin "kalah" banyak, makin nagih.... he he he

----------


## sbw

*Dokumentasi kegiatan penjurian 1st GO Brotherhood :
*

----------


## wen

> Wabah kenapa om.......sayang bener.......cerita-cerita donk om......


Iya Om nanti aku cerita2 detilnya di thread lain aja, ini lg asyik2 menunggu jawara nanti keganggu.
intinya  melupakan aturan dasar karantina cm 3 hr sdh masukin koi ke kolam
karena mau pergi keluar kota jd buru2 malahan jd repot blm selesai urusan luar kota malah balik ngurusin koi.  





> Ikut sedih Oom. 
> Jadi inget lagi rasanya.... 
> Tetep semangat ya, Oom...
> Tapi, itulah Koi. Makin "kalah" banyak, makin nagih.... he he he


Thank's om Teja, ini pelajaran yg mahal & berguna next time tdk terulang lg.
Tetep semangat om sdh hunting lg kok ha...ha...ha...

----------


## setia_budi

Hasil Penjurian GO Brotherhood :

Juri : Om Datta (thank u untuk waktunya,kang datta + kasih kuliah juga tentang tips2 yang sangat berguna tentang picking koi for contest)

*GC :
S13 - owner Nino*

foto lama :


*RGC :
T36 - owner Robby*

development:


*Special Award :
T18 - Owner Williandi*

development :

_Special Award ini khusus diberikan karena T18 kualitasnya paling bagus diantara kandidat pemenang lainnya...hanya pertumbuhannya tidak secepat GC dan RGC....mudah-mudahan di kolam om  wiliandi dapat mencapai potensi maksimalnya.._

*Congratulation to all Winner!!!!!!*

----------


## setia_budi

*Bagi para peserta GO Brotherhood; dimohon segera konfirmasi jadwal pengiriman*

Kontingen Makasar : om Alex Tungadi, om son777 (s18, t24, t26)
Kontingen Jabotabek : om anggit, om wilson, om wiliandi, om wibowo, daniel99
Kontingen Jogja : om ronnie
Kontingen Bandung : sisanya.....

Terima kasih untuk partisipasinya...... :Peace:

----------


## Anggit

om Setia_budi ... mohon maaf saya baru reply abis kelamaan bolos...hehe ..

saya PM ya buat pengirimannya

Nuhun kang ...
salam

----------


## daniel99

Om Setia Budi Bagaimana dengan ikan Go saya? ini sudah 2 bulan lebih sejak Go berahkir ikan sy belum dikirim juga , sudah berlkali2 sy SMS, PM , Telp, Tidak dijawab.
Mohon Pertanggungan Jawabnya, kalo memang ikan mati tolong uang sy dikembalikan.
Terus terang sy sangat kecewa dng GO ini Yg sangat tidak sesuai dng judulnya unt menjalin persahabatan, dan juga perkembangan ikan ahkir sama sekali tidak diupdate kecuali yg juara, padahal tujuan kita disini kan unt belajar perkembangan ikan. 

Trima kasih.

----------


## willyandi

Om Setya Budi bagaimana ikan saya yang satu lagi ( S7 ) ?? Ditunggu sampai skrg kok belum ada kabarnya? Kapan bisa diambil/dikirim?

----------


## setia_budi

maaf om2,saya baru pulang dari luar kota.
ikan ada di tmpt om soni,dikarantina disana. krn kesibukan saya blm sempat kontak beliau
 bsk akan saya urus dan update ke masing2. terima kasih.

----------


## PutNus

*Biarpun terlambat Abah harus sampaikan pendapat ini.*

*Menarik Sekali kegiatan GO yang satu ini.*
Ide cemerlang dan menarik untuk mempertandingkan dua Breeder yang memiliki spesifikssi masing masing sebagai Breeder 
 Sakai Terbesar dengan reputasi dunianya yang tak tergoyahkan dihadapkan kepada Taniguchi The Raising Star yang  prestasinya akhir akhir ini mulai mengancam para Breeder Seniornya.
*DAN MOMENT YANG MONUMENTAL INI DILAKSANAKAN  Di dan Oleh  URANG BANDUNG  atau ( Di jeung Ku) urang Bandung*
)Abah sebagai  nonoman Pasundan teureuh  darah Prabu Siliwangi dan terutama sebagai *warga Kois* tercinta, sangat bangga atas ide dan _Semangat Sauyunan Maung Bandung_ yang ditunjukan dalam awal persiapan serta pelaksanaan kegiatan GO ini

Abah tidak tahu apakah  KEGIATAN GO INI BERHASIL ATAU TIDAK...dan..*ITU TIDAK PENTING* 

Hanya saja menurut Abah sebaiknya pada setiap akhir  kegiatan GO   dilakukan Evaluasi  bersama oleh peserta kegiatan  . 
Agar tujuan melakukan pembelajaran Bersama dapat tercapai.

Sepintas Abah melihat  tampaknya ikan pada GO ini kurang Growth, Ikan hanya Grow sekitar 10 cm dalam kurun waktu 6 bulan....kondisi ini sangat perlu di cari jawabannya, tapi tak perlu  menyalahkan siapa siapa

Diawal GO  Pak William Pantomi sudah warning tentang over populated yang akan terjadi , apakah hal itu sudah diperhatikan oleh Akang akang nu karasep ti Bandung ( maaf Abah tidak  membaca semua postingan  karena  sudah  aki aki  , jadi rabun banget)

Punten Yeuh Abah  kumawantun ikut nimbrung............Punten sekali lagi.

Keep on Your spirit---- Esa Hilang Dua Terbilang. .....Mati satu Breeding Seribu.

----------

